# Birchbox May 2015 (spoilers)



## biancardi (Apr 17, 2015)

yeah, new video out for may pys sneak peeks

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPDrHAr4u4g

pys choices

macadamia professional nourishing moisture oil treatment
Harvey Prince Sea/Salt Hair Mist
Naobay oxgenating cream moisturizer
real chemistry luminous 3-minute peel

the curated box has

*Inside the Beauty Solutions Featured Box:*
W3LL People The Expressionist Mascara in Black
Number 4 Blow Dry Lotion
Marcelle Hydra-C 24H Energizing Hydrating Gel
Cotz Flawless Complexion SPF 50
Juara Candlenut Body Butter

I think I will be going for the Harvey Prince Sea/Salt hair mist...


----------



## button6004 (Apr 17, 2015)

The HP sea salt spray is tempting because I love sea salt sprays and I love the scent of Hello, but the sample is so tiny!  My Jouer from this month is barely big enough for me to stick my finger in.

I think I'm going to end up with the Macadamia hair oil.  It'll be good for my frizzies in the summer.


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 17, 2015)

BS box for me. I might keep my second sub depending on who the blogger is.


----------



## mascara117827 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hmm. I'm not particularly interested in anything, but this is the second month in a row with a really lovely box!


----------



## somedaysunday (Apr 17, 2015)

Gorgeous box this month.  I think I'm going to go with the Naobay.  If you've tried it, what did you think?


----------



## jenacate (Apr 17, 2015)

Well this is adissapointing month. There was so much from the sample choice I wanted last month that it was hard to chose. They made it easy this month. I'm taking a random box. I'm really hoping for a new nail polish and amazing face moisturizer.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 17, 2015)

Meh. I have gotten the Naobay like three times from different boxes and wasn't impressed in any way by it. Have also already been sent the peel and enough Harvey Prince to last me a lifetime. Hope for some new stuff next month, but nothing for me to get excited about this month unfortunately.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm going with a random box. Not excited about any of the choices this month. Also cancelled my 2nd sub for the month. Not interested in any of the upgrades either, at least Birchbox is saving me some money for once lol


----------



## Cluck Gable (Apr 17, 2015)

Is it just me or do the BB Plus necklaces look cheap and not worth $24? I am seriously disappointed. :wassatt:

I think I will again leave it up to chance, this month. The curated box is a snore-fest for me, and I feel indifferent toward the PYS options.

And yes, the box this month is another gorgeous one. I'm loving the variety this year! I want to keep them all. :wub: :wub:


----------



## BreZblue (Apr 17, 2015)

I will be leaving it up to chance and I hope there is a good variety of products this month. I'm sure I will end up with sunscreen and body lotion...


----------



## misskelliemarie (Apr 17, 2015)

This is the first month that I actually am doing a PYS. I'm leaning towards the peel, but I also like the macadamia oil. I despise Harvey Prince, so even though I love sea salt sprays, it definitely isn't in the running! Their scents just smell so cheap to me! I can't wait to find out what blogger they're partnering with!


----------



## Lisa80 (Apr 17, 2015)

Curated box for me. At least 4 of those, I've never tried.


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 17, 2015)

The video isn't working anymore for some reason.  =(  I'll see if I can fix it, but I'm totally new to this mod thing and honestly have no idea what I'm doing, lol.  Wish me luck!  

And oof, gimme both that Harvey Prince and that Macadamia PYS.  That sprayable Macadamia oil, even though it smells awful, makes my hair look so beautiful.  

Edit:  omg I fixed it.  Someone give me a gold star! =)


----------



## bliss10977 (Apr 17, 2015)

I've already gotten that peel, but I think I'll get it again because it's so good.


----------



## catipa (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm between the peel and just leaving it up to chance..what to do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuckyMoon (Apr 17, 2015)

Worst PYS choices so far.  Not even tempted by the curated box either.  Not one make up choice in the whole video - oh except the black mascara - what!?!

Super disappointed since May is my b-day month too.  If May wasn't my 13th month w/BB I would most likely cancel, but I've been waiting for that anniversary code.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (Apr 17, 2015)

I really like the peel - but I got 2 last month (2 accounts)

The oil looks interesting but the rest doesn't interest me.

ACE - oil, 2nd - chance, 3rd - peel (choosing because I don't want identical accounts like last month)


----------



## celiajuno (Apr 17, 2015)

I am thinking about getting the Beauty Solutions box just to ensure I don't get shampoo and conditioner. The Naobay lotion is a different product from last year so unfortunately that one is available for me to receive in my box.


----------



## carothcj (Apr 17, 2015)

Two random boxes for me this month! Terrible pys and curated box.


----------



## arizonaelizabeth (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm not excited about any of the pys options or the curated box.  I cancelled my two accounts last month - and was waiting for a 100 points code.  But, honestly, I don't think I would sign back up this month even with a code.  I'm just not tempted by any of it.  I'll see what June looks like...


----------



## jb3480 (Apr 17, 2015)

arizonaelizabeth said:


> I'm not excited about any of the pys options or the curated box.  I cancelled my two accounts last month - and was waiting for a 100 points code.  But, honestly, I don't think I would sign back up this month even with a code.  I'm just not tempted by any of it.  I'll see what June looks like...


I just cancelled my account, too.  I considered hanging around another month but man are May's options dreadful!  Didn't make the choice hard at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 17, 2015)

I didn't watch the video until just now, so I didn't realize that the sea spray smelled like Hello.  I only like HP's Yogini, so I'm actually probably going to skip this month too.  I'd rather spent the $10 towards something at Sephora!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 17, 2015)

LethalLesal said:


> I didn't watch the video until just now, so I didn't realize that the sea spray smelled like Hello.  I only like HP's Yogini, so I'm actually probably going to skip this month too.  I'd rather spent the $10 towards something at Sephora!


ohhh, I didn't know it came scented - I was at work and I had the sound off.   I actually like Hello, as there is no rose or jasmine in it, so I will be okay with this one


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2015)

Hair oil or peel for me. I like the options for the month of May.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 17, 2015)

button6004 said:


> The HP sea salt spray is tempting because I love sea salt sprays and I love the scent of Hello, but the sample is so tiny!  My Jouer from this month is barely big enough for me to stick my finger in.
> 
> I think I'm going to end up with the Macadamia hair oil.  It'll be good for my frizzies in the summer.


That Macadamia oil is actually the full size product. I saw it in Ulta today and it retails for $13.95.

This will definitely be my PYS


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 17, 2015)

I wasn't thrilled with the choices either but I think I def will get the HP sea salt spray and the BS box. I'm not too hot on the other choices but I have a feeling these products will make there way into other boxes even if we don't "pick them."


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Apr 17, 2015)

I looooove sea salt sprays, but that sample she's holding in the video looks mad tiny....not to mention that after all the shade I've thrown, and all my public kvetching about the brand, I'm not sure I could purposefully choose a Harvey Prince product without causing some kind of cosmic rupture that would knock the Earth off its axis and careen wildly towards the sun...

....and I just don't want that to be on ME, ya know?


----------



## Toby Burke (Apr 17, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> That Macadamia oil is actually the full size product. I saw it in Ulta today and it retails for $13.95.
> 
> This will definitely be my PYS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Mine too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks for the info


----------



## artemiss (Apr 18, 2015)

Ooh, I wanted the sea salt spray until I saw it was Hello scented. Nope.
I have several of the Macadamia Oil products, and while I really like what they do to my hair, something in them makes my scalp hive up and itch. Stupid sensitive skin.

The other two and curated box just don't interest me enough to pick, so it looks like a random box for me!
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 18, 2015)

artemiss said:


> Ooh, I wanted the sea salt spray until I saw it was Hello scented. Nope.
> 
> I have several of the Macadamia Oil products, and while I really like what they do to my hair, something in them makes my scalp hive up and itch. Stupid sensitive skin.
> 
> ...


I can't use any Macadamia products, either, because they make me itch, especially the Organix brand Macadamia Oil line.  Turns out I'm allergic.  Oh, well, plenty of other hair oils out there....


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 18, 2015)

PeridotCricket said:


> I can't use any Macadamia products, either, because they make me itch, especially the Organix brand Macadamia Oil line.  Turns out I'm allergic.  Oh, well, plenty of other hair oils out there....


Oh sorry about that. Can you eat macadamia nuts?


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Apr 20, 2015)

jb3480 said:


> I just cancelled my account, too.  I considered hanging around another month but man are May's options dreadful!  Didn't make the choice hard at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Also canceling this month. I've decided its better for me to save the $20 for my two BB monthly subscriptions and subscribe to something better... quality and quantity wise. Any suggestions for "better" subscriptions?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## erinedavis44 (Apr 20, 2015)

I really like Boxycharm! $21 for full sized products.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 20, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> Also canceling this month. I've decided its better for me to save the $20 for my two BB monthly subscriptions and subscribe to something better... quality and quantity wise. Any suggestions for "better" subscriptions?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


it only comes out quarterly and it is only for Joeur products, but Jouer has Le Matchbox box - and it is really nice - $45.00 and over $150.00 worth of products - check out the thread here

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/136497-le-matchbox-jouer-quarterly-subscription-spoilers/


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Apr 20, 2015)

biancardi said:


> it only comes out quarterly and it is only for Joeur products, but Jouer has Le Matchbox box - and it is really nice - $45.00 and over $150.00 worth of products - check out the thread here
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/136497-le-matchbox-jouer-quarterly-subscription-spoilers/


Whoa never heard of this one, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 20, 2015)

I was thinking, I don't like the real chemistry product, in general, I hate the exfoliators that you have rub on your face and the little bits of skin get all balled up in your hair. It grosses me out to use those types of products but, I ran a color me rad 5k yesterday and my feet were in need of a little tlc so I used the last bit of my real chemistry peel on my heels and feet and it really makes my feet feel great, nice and soft and like they were professionally pedicured.  

So while I don't think I'll select this item for my PYS, if it shows up in my boxes I won't be too mad about it.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Apr 20, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> Also canceling this month. I've decided its better for me to save the $20 for my two BB monthly subscriptions and subscribe to something better... quality and quantity wise. Any suggestions for "better" subscriptions?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I liked Boxycharm, too, but recently canceled that, as well.  My one box that seems the most consistent is Glossybox. Last May we even got an Alex and Ani bracelet in the box, too.  Crossing my fingers we get another jewelry treat this month.  I think it runs about $20 a month, as well and you get a lot of full sized items.

I am letting my BB sub expire and I won't be renewing.  I hardly ever use anything I get out of it and now have a hoard of tiny makeup samples of stuff I am just not excited about.  I will use them for travel, but that's it.  At this point I could travel around the world and still have stuff left. :drive:   I'd rather pay an extra $10 and get full sized items.  The value just isn't there for me with BB.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 20, 2015)

erinedavis44 said:


> I really like Boxycharm! $21 for full sized products.


I am impatiently waiting for my first Boxycharm box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope to receive the Ofra blush stripes and the ModelCo lipgloss.

What did you get this month?

I too am having second thoughts about BB, the only reasons I stick around are the amazing points system, the store has many products that I use, and recently the cute box designs.

I agree that samples are getting smaller and poorly selected, I hardly use maximum %40 of my boxes in a good month :/


----------



## Lisa80 (Apr 20, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I was thinking, I don't like the real chemistry product, in general, I hate the exfoliators that you have rub on your face and the little bits of skin get all balled up in your hair. It grosses me out to use those types of products but, I ran a color me rad 5k yesterday and my feet were in need of a little tlc so I used the last bit of my real chemistry peel on my heels and feet and it really makes my feet feel great, nice and soft and like they were professionally pedicured.
> 
> So while I don't think I'll select this item for my PYS, if it shows up in my boxes I won't be too mad about it.


That's a great idea to use this on your feet!


----------



## Miccarty2 (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm not a fan of the chemistry peel either. I do like the macadamia oil, but I already have a large bottle of hair oil ... so I think I'm going to do the curated box. At least I know that I won't be getting the Beaver (or any other) shampoo and conditioner with that one! I missed them last month, so I feel like going with a PYS or leaving it to chance this month is just asking for it!


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 20, 2015)

I just received the May box upgrade link: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/box-upgrades?utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=W_S_BBPlus_April_2015_Batch_07&amp;utm_campaign=042015_W_S_BBPlus_Batch_07


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 20, 2015)

Agree with those who are a bit disappointed this month. I had a disappointing box last month too... Beaver shampoo, body wipes, and Hello body butter.

I've tried the macadamia oil and it's nice but doesn't do a lot for my hair. Looks like I'll go with "random" this month. Not a great stretch for BB and May is my bday month too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EdithS2 (Apr 21, 2015)

I just subscribed again. Birchbox sent me an email with sample choice, and I want the Harvey Prince Sea Salt Spray. Then I saw the cream and gold box, and that was it.


----------



## daisygirl2 (Apr 21, 2015)

Cluck Gable said:


> Is it just me or do the BB Plus necklaces look cheap and not worth $24? I am seriously disappointed. :wassatt:


I just shook my head at the comment about how if your necklace "wears out" it means your wish will come true. Is that sales speak for, "Yes, this is a crap product and it is going to break, but don't worry, we'll tell you your wish will come true so you don't feel so bad about wasting $24"?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2015)

When is sample choice for May?  Isn't it usually around this time of the month?


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 21, 2015)

daisygirl2 said:


> I just shook my head at the comment about how if your necklace "wears out" it means your wish will come true. Is that sales speak for, "Yes, this is a crap product and it is going to break, but don't worry, we'll tell you your wish will come true so you don't feel so bad about wasting $24"?


But you will be making some little girl happy when she finds the charm in the street.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 21, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> When is sample choice for May?  Isn't it usually around this time of the month?


They said on April 28th towards the end of the sneak peek video. But Aces (and people who sent invitation) will get it a day earlier, on 27th, *hopefully*


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Apr 22, 2015)

OT....but I just found out that Birchbox has to start charging tax on California orders.  I had exactly $50 worth of merchandise in my cart and then at checkout tax got added.  Of course they wanted to round up to use an extra $10 worth of points.   I cancelled the order but haven't been back to shop around yet.

It is going to make it much harder for me to round up my points easily so I don't waste too many.  :wacko:


----------



## cpl100 (Apr 22, 2015)

I want to take advantage of the extra point offer now but every time I find something I want, it's sold out.  What are you all getting?


----------



## Kmessenger (Apr 22, 2015)

Just FYI, in case I'm the only one who didn't originally read the fine print. It's only 70 extra points, not 100. I was planning on using that code yesterday but changed my mind when I realized the 100 points comes from the 30 points you would automatically get from a $30 order.


----------



## cpl100 (Apr 22, 2015)

Kmessenger said:


> Just FYI, in case I'm the only one who didn't originally read the fine print. It's only 70 extra points, not 100. I was planning on using that code yesterday but changed my mind when I realized the 100 points comes from the 30 points you would automatically get from a $30 order.


I did not read the fine print.  That's disappointing!


----------



## baragon11 (Apr 22, 2015)

Do we know the collaboration box yet? The video says it should be 'next week' .. isn't that now?


----------



## Hectors Friend (Apr 22, 2015)

Kmessenger said:


> Just FYI, in case I'm the only one who didn't originally read the fine print. It's only 70 extra points, not 100. I was planning on using that code yesterday but changed my mind when I realized the 100 points comes from the 30 points you would automatically get from a $30 order.


I had to contact them too.  The email was misleading.


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 22, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> I want to take advantage of the extra point offer now but every time I find something I want, it's sold out.  What are you all getting?


I only had that happened to me once. I was put on a waiting list for suki but decided not to get full-sized after my sample dried out completely. I am not responsible enough to remember to screw the cap on tightly.


----------



## MrsMeow (Apr 23, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I only had that happened to me once. I was put on a waiting list for suki but decided not to get full-sized after my sample dried out completely. I am not responsible enough to remember to screw the cap on tightly.


My first suki sample dried out, and when I got another in a pick two, every time I used it I thought "Close it tightly, so it doesn't dry out."  It still dried out and that sealed the deal for me to not buy it.  If I'm not strong enough to close a sample tightly, no sense in buying a full size.  :blush:


----------



## artlover613 (Apr 23, 2015)

The collaboration is with blogger Emily Schuman, of Cupcakes and Cashmere. I Adore her site! YAY! Good choice BB!

https://www.birchbox.com/magazine/article/may-2015-birchbox-emily-schuman-cupcakes-and-cashmere


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Apr 23, 2015)

So was the box she explained in the video the may curated box? :blink:


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 23, 2015)

artlover613 said:


> The collaboration is with blogger Emily Schuman, of Cupcakes and Cashmere. I Adore her site! YAY! Good choice BB!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/magazine/article/may-2015-birchbox-emily-schuman-cupcakes-and-cashmere


This makes me so happy. I saw a different name on another forum. It was some really boring blogger I had never heard of before. But I love Emily. I'm sure she will pick out great stuff. I think I'm going with the BS on the main account and leaving the other one up to chance.


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 23, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> So was the box she explained in the video the may curated box? :blink:


I was confused by this as well. I watched it twice. It seems like she is doing for May what Rifle Paper did for April. If you don't pick the curated Beauty Solutions Box, you get the Cupcakes and Cashmere box, which will have one or more of her picks.


----------



## artlover613 (Apr 23, 2015)

I had thought it was odd last month that Rifle Paper was selecting products for the April box. (But I was beyond thrilled with the beautiful box.)

It makes much more sense that Emily will be making product selections. Hopefully she will have some interesting picks of new products. I love checking out her "five favorite things" on her blog and even bought an amazing electric tea kettle I cannot live without.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 23, 2015)

I've been wanting to read her book for a long time but never did get it. Maybe for summer reading I will. I think this is a great collab. Looking forward to seeing her picks. The rifle co collab was an interesting choice although I really liked my box. I loved the box design as well and will hold onto this month's box and use it for something else. It's too pretty to throw away.


----------



## artlover613 (Apr 23, 2015)

If anyone wanted the Rifle Paper x Birchbox tote bag and didn't get it, it is in the shop now.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/rifle-paper-co-birchbox-floral-printed-tote


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Apr 24, 2015)

You know, I looked at the sample video again, to try and get an idea about sample sizes, and I noticed it's unclear exactly which Naobay product is available for May sample choice. In the sample choice video, Lorelei calls it a "body" lotion and is shown rubbing it on her hands; however, the caption in the video calls it an "oxygenating cream moisturizer," which according to the Birchbox store is a face cream.   :wassatt:

So like the OCD nut I am, I asked them about it on their fb page. I'll let ya'll know what I hear back. 

(This message has been brought to you by the Society for People with a Ridiculous Sense of Proportion)


----------



## tinysurprise (Apr 24, 2015)

i'm confused. are we getting our PYS plus the items included in the cupcakes and cashere box (as there are 4)


----------



## Kmessenger (Apr 24, 2015)

The way I understand it is that the samples they showed were just a few of the ones that she was selecting to go out this month. There isn't truly "one" cupcakes and cashmere box because she's curating all of the items that everyone is getting. So there's no guarantee that you're going to get the four items she showed, it's just like when they do other sneak peak videos.

At least that's how I interpret it, anyone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Apr 24, 2015)

tinysurprise said:


> i'm confused. are we getting our PYS plus the items included in the cupcakes and cashere box (as there are 4)


I think it means she picked out ALL the items that are going to be in May boxes - those 4 were a "sneak peek" at what some subscribers might receive. So among all the various May box combinations, all 60 samples (or however many there are total) have been picked out by the Cashmere Cupcake chick. 

Though I can see why it's unclear. By choosing to showcase 4 samples in that video, they really set the stage for confusion.


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 24, 2015)

tinysurprise said:


> i'm confused. are we getting our PYS plus the items included in the cupcakes and cashere box (as there are 4)


Your box will contain your PYS and some items that the blogger from Cupcakes picked out. If you don't pick a sample you will probably get more of the featured items in your box.  Your total will still be 5 items unless you are one of the lucky people who gets a 6 or 7 item box. Those seem to happening less and less.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 24, 2015)

I keep reading the word cupcake over and over again in these posts, and I'm falsely getting myself all hopeful that I'll get an actual cupcake in my Birchbox.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 24, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I keep reading the word cupcake over and over again in these posts, and I'm falsely getting myself all hopeful that I'll get an actual cupcake in my Birchbox.


A cupcake sounds so good right now! I just made tea and need something to go with it.


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 24, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I keep reading the word cupcake over and over again in these posts, and I'm falsely getting myself all hopeful that I'll get an actual cupcake in my Birchbox.


I was thinking the same thing. Or at least some cupcake flavored/ scented/shaped item.


----------



## artlover613 (Apr 24, 2015)

I would really like to get Emily's new book. How does the Birchbox book club work?

Edit: I saw on her FB page that the book is available for pre-order from Amazon (and also Barnes and Noble) so I put my order in for delivery on May 18. I noticed the April section just became available in the Bonus Shop today so I don't want to wait until the end of May to get Emily's book.


----------



## mascara117827 (Apr 25, 2015)

FYI: The Beaver shampoo and conditioner contains some sort of carcinogen. 

This is not my content, but I saw this on Imgur, and there is a post about it on Reddit as well: http://imgur.com/7uDCQw8

That's all that I know. I figured I would share.


----------



## Toby Burke (Apr 25, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> FYI: The Beaver shampoo and conditioner contains some sort of carcinogen.
> 
> This is not my content, but I saw this on Imgur, and there is a post about it on Reddit as well: http://imgur.com/7uDCQw8
> 
> That's all that I know. I figured I would share.


Thanks for info - so glad I didn't use it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mascara117827 (Apr 25, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> Thanks for info - so glad I didn't use it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was on the fence about it anyway given the ingredients and my hair status, so this was just the push I needed to swap. I have so many nice hair samples to use, and this stuff is just cheap. I'm becoming less and less enthused with Birchbox and their CS/marketing decisions lately.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 25, 2015)

Sooo, I guess BB is going to have a K-Beauty section in their shop!!
 

from IG

korean beauty products are crazytown. cushion blush? a green lip crayon that turns different shades of pink depending on your skin tone? pyramid-shaped mascara wands? welcome to the future, kids. look for #peripera and more k-beauty in the #birchbox shop soon! #birchboxstaffpics


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Apr 25, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> FYI: The Beaver shampoo and conditioner contains some sort of carcinogen.
> 
> This is not my content, but I saw this on Imgur, and there is a post about it on Reddit as well: http://imgur.com/7uDCQw8
> 
> That's all that I know. I figured I would share.


Hmm, the reddit thread said someone received this from notice from BB in an email. I did not. Or was it just sent to the recipients of the Beaver shampoo residing in California? It's weird how different states have different regulations over how products are labelled.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 25, 2015)

yes, I have purchased shampoo that has that label on it.   I still have my hair and most importantly, my head is still attached...


----------



## mascara117827 (Apr 25, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Hmm, the reddit thread said someone received this from notice from BB in an email. I did not. Or was it just sent to the recipients of the Beaver shampoo residing in California? It's weird how different states have different regulations over how products are labelled.


The email is related to Prop 65, which is a CA law. I'm not from CA, but from what I can tell the email was only sent to CA subscribers.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 26, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> The email is related to Prop 65, which is a CA law. I'm not from CA, but from what I can tell the email was only sent to CA subscribers.


I'm in California and didn't get the email until yesterday night. I wasn't planning on using them anyhow.


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 26, 2015)

Christmas tree lights also have that Prop 65 warning. It usually states, "This product contains a chemical known to cause cancer in the state of California." So in other words, so long as you don't use the product in California, you are safe.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 26, 2015)

So many things have the warning. Even the handbags from JustFab have the warning. Doesn't stop me from buying them though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 26, 2015)

My second Ace account is in the picture again with the new 100 point code "BBJETBLUE10"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So, what are we picking? 
My 1st PYS will definitely be the macadamia oil, but I am undecided on the 2nd account.
Is the BS2 box a good value?


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (Apr 26, 2015)

I really don't know what I'll pick tomorrow!

I love the Real Chemistry a lot but I have already reviewed it so I don't know if I want to give up the points. Any word on the actual use of the Naobay? I'm one of those weirdos that likes their product scents.


----------



## Toby Burke (Apr 26, 2015)

lipstick_lady said:


> I really don't know what I'll pick tomorrow!
> 
> I love the Real Chemistry a lot but I have already reviewed it so I don't know if I want to give up the points. Any word on the actual use of the Naobay? I'm one of those weirdos that likes their product scents.


My PYS was going to be:

ACE - oil, 2nd - chance, 3rd - peel (choosing because I don't want identical accounts like last month for ACE and 3rd)

But I realized that my 3rd already got the peel - so do I

1) pick peel lose 10 points but assure no double box

2) leave to chance and take risk of double box

Decisions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 26, 2015)

Main account BS Box. I want the blowout spray and mascara.

Second sub- leave to chance in the hopes of getting all five samples selected by the cupcake lady. Her featured items seem way more interesting than the sample choices.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 26, 2015)

I think I will pick BS box on my second account, too.
I hate the possibility to get Real Chemistry peel again. My last experience was too annoying, I would never put that thing on my face again.


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (Apr 26, 2015)

Tobygirl said:


> My PYS was going to be: ACE - oil, 2nd - chance, 3rd - peel (choosing because I don't want identical accounts like last month for ACE and 3rd) But I realized that my 3rd already got the peel - so do I 1) pick peel lose 10 points but assure no double box 2) leave to chance and take risk of double box Decisions


I have picked samples that I already received/reviewed, or in the curated boxes I've picked have had samples I've already received/reviewed. Once a curated box I chose had 2 samples I had already reviewed. Each time I have emailed CS and had the points awarded to me, no problem. So I wouldn't let fear of losing the review points affect your decision.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Apr 27, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Christmas tree lights also have that Prop 65 warning. It usually states, "This product contains a chemical known to cause cancer in the state of California." So in other words, so long as you don't use the product in California, you are safe.


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   That warning is all over the place here in CA....every office building you go into has something similar posted on the window (that chemicals known to cause cancer are in the building).   I've gotten so used to it I just ignore it now. 

It is weird about different states having different rules.  I remember when they first removed something in hairsprays that was supposed to me depleting the ozone layer.  It was still possible to buy hairsprays with those ingredients in neighboring states.  But I guess the ozone layer right above CA was going to be okay (you know, so long as none of the hairspray chemicals drifted across state lines).


----------



## Toby Burke (Apr 27, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> I have picked samples that I already received/reviewed, or in the curated boxes I've picked have had samples I've already received/reviewed. Once a curated box I chose had 2 samples I had already reviewed. Each time I have emailed CS and had the points awarded to me, no problem. So I wouldn't let fear of losing the review points affect your decision.


Thanks for letting me know - in that case, I will go with my original plan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 27, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I think I will pick BS box on my second account, too.
> 
> I hate the possibility to get Real Chemistry peel again. My last experience was too annoying, I would never put that thing on my face again.


It's funny that two of the samples were things I got and hated at first. Naobay almost went in the trash but came to grow on me. I got 3 minute peel on both accounts. Last night I thought I had some left but guess i used it up. I'm tempted to ask for a third tube.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 27, 2015)

Sample choice page is live: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/sample-choice?cid=4a4b797fd89ecf77639f59eca638fad8&amp;utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=W_S_SampleChoice_Feb_2015_EA&amp;utm_campaign=022315_W_S_SampleChoice_EarlyAccess&amp;utm_content=A

I still did not receive my emails :/
Did anybody receive theirs?


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 27, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Sample choice page is live: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/sample-choice?cid=4a4b797fd89ecf77639f59eca638fad8&amp;utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=W_S_SampleChoice_Feb_2015_EA&amp;utm_campaign=022315_W_S_SampleChoice_EarlyAccess&amp;utm_content=A
> 
> I still did not receive my emails :/
> 
> Did anybody receive theirs?


 I have not gotten an email and don't want to risk goofing it up and being told my choice was not recorded.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 27, 2015)

I saw this today but I wasn't sure if it's for American birchboxes this month or their over seas boxes.

http://www.esmmagazine.com/loccitane-teams-with-birchbox/15337


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 27, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I have not gotten an email and don't want to risk goofing it up and being told my choice was not recorded.


Link is for viewing only anyways, it won't let you goof up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Apr 27, 2015)

I didn't get an email, but I was able to make a choice (I used last month's email with the link).  I received my confirmation email too, verifying that I got it.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 27, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I saw this today but I wasn't sure if it's for American birchboxes this month or their over seas boxes.
> 
> http://www.esmmagazine.com/loccitane-teams-with-birchbox/15337


I love those Birchbox vending machines in France, I wish we had in US too.

It feels like as if Birchbox is a French company (not American) since they have more goodies than us.


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 27, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I didn't get an email, but I was able to make a choice (I used last month's email with the link).  I received my confirmation email too, verifying that I got it.


Correct me if I am wrong but back in December didn't people get confirmation emails only to have their PYS not show up in their final box page. Then CS basically scolded them for using an old email link, saying that the selection could not be verified. I've never personally had a problem using a cheat but it seemed like they were cracking down on this.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 27, 2015)

biancardi said:


> I didn't get an email, but I was able to make a choice (I used last month's email with the link).  I received my confirmation email too, verifying that I got it.


I just sent them an email with my sample choices for both accounts.

I am afraid to mess with their system since they became less solution oriented recently. Back in the day when they were actually helpful, I used a previous month's link and they did not send me the PYS even though I got the confirmation. Then told me that they won't send since I did it before they sent me the e-mail :/

Maybe you should double check with them and make sure they will send it.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 27, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but back in December didn't people get confirmation emails only to have their PYS not show up in their final box page. Then CS basically scolded them for using an old email link, saying that the selection could not be verified. I've never personally had a problem using a cheat but it seemed like they were cracking down on this.


 I never had that happen to me and I have never been scolded by CS at all.  I am not sure if they got the verification email or not.

If I get a confirmation email, then it is verified.   I've been doing this for the last several boxes, as my emails always come way too late.   I think whatever bug they had in their system, they fixed it - I doubt that it is a "cheat" when the link goes directly to the actual page!

I feel comfortable doing this - everyone needs to do what is best for them


----------



## biancardi (Apr 27, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I just sent them an email with my sample choices for both accounts.
> 
> I am afraid to mess with their system since they became less solution oriented recently. Back in the day when they were actually helpful, I used a previous month's link and they did not send me the PYS even though I got the confirmation. Then told me that they won't send since I did it before they sent me the e-mail :/
> 
> Maybe you should double check with them and make sure they will send it.


Never had an issue with doing it this way.


----------



## theori3 (Apr 27, 2015)

The only times I've heard of people having issues with getting sample choices is when they rely on emailing CS to get the choice, since they don't get the "official" confirmation, and when PYS first started and people tried to use this same link across different accounts. I've never had a problem using emails from past months or heard of other people having problems (unless they were trying to use an email not associated with that account).


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 27, 2015)

My main account doesn't usually get an email until the end of the day. I will wait until dinner time and if it's still not there send CS an email.  My second sub probably won't get an email because I cancelled and resubbed for points yesterday. This happened to me in February, when I cancelled and resubbed right before PYS day.

In other news there is a small bird repeatedly banging itself on the window.It is seeing its own reflection and thinks there is another bird. No one in the office seems to care. I wonder if a plastic owl might help.


----------



## Kmessenger (Apr 27, 2015)

I was one of the people who got "scolded" in December for using the email from the previous month. Originally they said they would send the sample separately and then when they did more "investigating" - seriously they used that word, they discovered I had used an old email link and wouldn't honor my choice. I was bummed at the time because I really wanted the rose gold eye liner but interestingly enough I just received that exact liner in a sample pack so it only took four extra months but I finally got my rose gold liner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 27, 2015)

I just got the sample choice email and I think I'm going to leave it up to chance this time because none of the samples really interest me more than others.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 27, 2015)

theori3 said:


> The only times I've heard of people having issues with getting sample choices is when they rely on emailing CS to get the choice, since they don't get the "official" confirmation, and when PYS first started and people tried to use this same link across different accounts. I've never had a problem using emails from past months or heard of other people having problems (unless they were trying to use an email not associated with that account).


I always had success with CS emails. Even if they do not reply, they do apply my sample choice within 10-20 minutes and I receive my confirmation e-mail even before I receive the actual sample choice e-mails.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 27, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> My main account doesn't usually get an email until the end of the day. I will wait until dinner time and if it's still not there send CS an email.  My second sub probably won't get an email because I cancelled and resubbed for points yesterday. This happened to me in February, when I cancelled and resubbed right before PYS day.
> 
> In other news there is a small bird repeatedly banging itself on the window.It is seeing its own reflection and thinks there is another bird. No one in the office seems to care. I wonder if a plastic owl might help.


I emailed CS with the list of PYS for each of my accounts (associated email addresses) and received the confirmation email within 10 minutes.

Aww poor lil birdie, maybe it's hungry? Do you have some bread crumbles?


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 27, 2015)

Kmessenger said:


> I was one of the people who got "scolded" in December for using the email from the previous month. Originally they said they would send the sample separately and then when they did more "investigating" - seriously they used that word, they discovered I had used an old email link and wouldn't honor my choice. I was bummed at the time because I really wanted the rose gold eye liner but interestingly enough I just received that exact liner in a sample pack so it only took four extra months but I finally got my rose gold liner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am in the same boat too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've never received that rose gold liner, hopefully one day it will find its way into my hands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 27, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> I am in the same boat too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I've never received that rose gold liner, hopefully one day it will find its way into my hands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Are you interested in a swap? I got it in a mystery sample pack after getting it as my pys in December. It was too light for my skin tone.


----------



## button6004 (Apr 27, 2015)

I got the email a few minutes ago and picked the Macadamia.  I'm still really interested in the HP Sea Salt Spray but the tiny sample size really made the difference for me.


----------



## artlover613 (Apr 27, 2015)

I am going to leave the selection of my main box to the Birchbox gods! I want something good, please! Hopefully the new Tocca and some nail polish and Oribe.

On my second account I selected the Macadamia Oil treatment.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## LadyGordon (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm usually the last person to receive my sample choice email, but oh well, what can you do. Hopefully there is something left to choose, otherwise I'll wind up with another random box, which hasn't worked out to great so far.


----------



## Toby Burke (Apr 27, 2015)

Got confirmation for my accounts:

ACE - oil, 2nd - chance, 3rd - peel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Apr 27, 2015)

This might be the first time I leave it to chance. I don't want any of the choices but odds are I will still get one. If I had to pick it would be the peel but I have so many peels and masks to get through.


----------



## Jen51 (Apr 27, 2015)

I chose the macadamia oil on my oldest account with the hope that I could narrow down which boxes I would be eligible for.  I don't really need more hair oil, I have enough to make a very nice smelling slip and slide, but I thought I was putting a hair mask on my 6 year old daughter last night and it turns out that if you aren't wearing your glasses, Hask and Mask look a lot alike and I put a he tube of Hask macadamia nut oil on her.  She smelled terrific, but we had to corral the slickery hair into pigtails this morning lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2015)

Macadamia oil for me!  I love the product line but don't really need the any more hair oil.  I hoping to not receive any of the dreaded beaver products this month.


----------



## SouthernSass (Apr 27, 2015)

I also got scolded despite the fact that I. Did. Not. Pick. Early!!!!!! I used the correct email for that month and got my confirmation and everything. I was so frustrated that month. I felt like BB CS was looking everywhere for an excuse to not give me my PYS. They gave me 32 points to round me up to 200 and told me to never ever do it again. Since then, I make sure I get my confirmation email AND a CS email verifying my PYS. I also take screen shot.


----------



## pearldrop (Apr 28, 2015)

It seems like I am the only one to pick BS box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## linda37027 (Apr 28, 2015)

I picked the BS box. First time to get a curated box. Didn't want any of the samples. Since I had already gotten the peel and the Naobay, I was afraid I would get the oil or the HP spray. Both of them would not work for me.

Even though the BS box is not that exciting, I know I can use all the items.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Apr 28, 2015)

I picked the BS box too, and will pick the sea salt spray on my non ace account today.


----------



## catipa (Apr 28, 2015)

I went with a random box this month, none of the choices called out to me.  Hope I get lucky and get a good box this month.  Last month I got the Beaver shampoo and conditioner and the wipe in my box so that was a bit of a let down.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Apr 28, 2015)

I picked the BS box too. Didn't want the other samples. I am interested in trying the mascara and the sunscreen.

I gifted a sub to myself to get the new "starter" box, so I'm pretty excited to start picking for two account next month! That isn't a terribly exciting box either but I know I will use everything.


----------



## mascara117827 (Apr 28, 2015)

I went with the peel because my last experiment in going with a random box was a huge fail. I'll try the peel, so that works. I have almost no expectations after the last few months.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artlover613 (Apr 28, 2015)

Miccarty2 said:


> I picked the BS box too. Didn't want the other samples. I am interested in trying the mascara and the sunscreen.
> 
> I gifted a sub to myself to get the new "starter" box, so I'm pretty excited to start picking for two account next month! That isn't a terribly exciting box either but I know I will use everything.


I though about doing that too but I ordered one the three-month subscription for my mom. Still, with the 100forme code, the purchase will be worth at the least - 260 points (another 30 for sharing, which my mom won't do.) 
She has dementia but still loves her beauty products, so I think she will enjoy the surprises.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Apr 28, 2015)

I left it to chance since none of the samples or curated box interested me.  And really, can every sub box give it a rest with Harvey Prince??  I've gotten Hello numerous times, HP sincerely rollerball and HP petaly noir.  I've also gotten the shampoo and conditioner.    It's all too floraly for me.  I'll probably get the spray too.  lol


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 28, 2015)

Hectors Friend said:


> I left it to chance since none of the samples or curated box interested me.  And really, can every sub box give it a rest with Harvey Prince??  I've gotten Hello numerous times, HP sincerely rollerball and HP petaly noir.  I've also gotten the shampoo and conditioner.    It's all too floraly for me.  I'll probably get the spray too.  lol


 Would you believe the spray was "sold out" as of this afternoon ? I decided to pick the peel because when I leave it to chance I get crappy boxes.


----------



## Jenny111 (Apr 28, 2015)

I keep waiting to get a Harvey Prince product. I have been subscribing since last September and have not got a single one!!!


----------



## cpl100 (Apr 28, 2015)

I got the curated box on my Ace account (to avoid getting a perfume) and the Macadamia hair product on my second account.  My second account got a perfume (and the Beaver crap) last month so hopefully no perfume this month.


----------



## carothcj (Apr 28, 2015)

Wow. I'm going random on both my boxes. I feel..... naked.


----------



## jenacate (Apr 28, 2015)

At 1:45 when I got my email only the curated box and naobay was left. Glad I didn't want anything this month.


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 28, 2015)

June they are offering a special curated Beaver Box. It comes with shampoo, conditioner, perfume and an adorable beaver bath bomb. If you try to google this make sure safe search is on.  Sorry. Got to entertain myself somehow while I wait for box combinations to load.


----------



## TippyAG (Apr 29, 2015)

Bummer choices this month! I've recently been trying out the few salt sprays I've received from birchbox so I went with the HP spray. Not to excited.... But hopefully that means no shampoo? Ha ha ha! Probably means a box full of hair products!


----------



## biancardi (Apr 29, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> June they are offering a special curated Beaver Box. It comes with shampoo, conditioner, perfume and an adorable beaver bath bomb. If you try to google this make sure safe search is on.  Sorry. Got to entertain myself somehow while I wait for box combinations to load.


lol

but it might be worth it for the beaver bath bomb!!


----------



## Brooklyn (Apr 29, 2015)

I will let Birchbox surprise me this month -mainly because I forgot about the sample choice email until it had expired. I wasn't feeling the choices this month (samples for products that I don't use or am allergic to). The only thing that I would have tried would have been the Juara Candlenut body cream and I'll get that some other time.


----------



## Hectors Friend (Apr 29, 2015)

Jenny111 said:


> I keep waiting to get a Harvey Prince product. I have been subscribing since last September and have not got a single one!!


How did you manage that? I think I've had everything they offer and will probably get this spray.  lol


----------



## Cluck Gable (Apr 30, 2015)

I didn't think I was going to pick a sample, but I ended up going with the Macadamia. I haven't tried it yet and it's a decent sized sample, so why not. My other account I left up to chance, though. I'm hoping to get a porefessional sample because I haven't tried that yet. :hehe:


----------



## misskelliemarie (Apr 30, 2015)

Jenny111 said:


> I keep waiting to get a Harvey Prince product. I have been subscribing since last September and have not got a single one!!!


Consider yourself lucky! They all smell way too floraly, like old lady floral, and they had a chemically smell mixed with it. Needless to say they are pretty terrible scents. The only usable harvey prince product I got was a hand cream because it is lightly scented and perfect for travel, but I didn't get that in a box I got it in a pick 2.


----------



## biancardi (Apr 30, 2015)

I actually like Hello as I can wear it.  The other scents by HP either have rose or jasmine in it.


----------



## cari12 (Apr 30, 2015)

I re-subbed to have a 2nd account this month, so I picked the HP Spray on one (I don't use beachy sprays a ton, but I LOVE the Hello scent) and the Macadamia Oil on the other. I almost left the 2nd one a surprise but I figured choosing different samples on each would make it less likely to get dupe boxes.


----------



## Neelyje (May 2, 2015)

I picked the peel for my PYS on one account. Ive gotten it before and LOVED it. Second acct is up to chance. April was a dud for me so I'm really hoping May is a winner on both accounts! But with my luck I'll still end up with dupe boxes


----------



## beedonaldson (May 2, 2015)

More possible samples this month:


----------



## pearldrop (May 2, 2015)

May box contents are loaded. Here are my boxes:

* PYS Macadamia Oil





* Beauty Solutions box




I was also able to share on Twitter to get 10 points on both accounts.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (May 2, 2015)

Ugh. I left mine to chance.

La fresh waterproof makeup wipes

No. 4 thermal styling spray

Dr. Jart bb night balm

Revealed 3 sample

Aruba aloe luxe foot creme

Nothing super exciting but I will use everything except the styling spray.


----------



## linda37027 (May 2, 2015)

Anybody figure out how to look at all the box pages this month?


----------



## Clackey (May 2, 2015)

My boxes have loaded

Box 1




Benefit Total Moisture Facial Cream

Number 4 Thermal Styling Cream

Dr Jart BB Night Beauty Balm

The two not showing are

English Laundry Notting Hill Perfum

Chosungah Flavorful Lipstick

Box 2




Jaura Candlenut Body Creme

Benefit Lollibalm

Parlor Sea Salt Spray

Harvey Price Sincerely 

Dr Jart Day Tint

Box 3




Harvey Prince Yogini

TokyoMilk Shea Butter Lotion

Benefit Lollibalm

Macadamia Oil Treatment

Cotz Flawless Complexion

Sadly they all have a perfume.  I never like the perfumes sent by Birchbox.


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (May 2, 2015)

For me:

HP Yogini

Naobay lotion

Revealed sampler

No. 4 prime and prep

Marcelle clay mask

Well... I'll use the lotion and mask and pray the Yogini is bearable.


----------



## fancyfarmer (May 2, 2015)

Could someone pretty please post the cheat link? I just tried to find it in April, I know it's there, but I can't find it. Thank you.


----------



## fancyfarmer (May 2, 2015)

I figured it out. Blah, I think I was better off not knowing. PYS Macadamia oil, yogini, Reveal 3, Smashbox photo finish water primer, Marcelle Hydrating gel


----------



## mascara117827 (May 2, 2015)

This is a solid month for me: 

Benefit Porefessional (I've used this before, but it is handy to have a small one)

Real Chemistry peel (my PYS)

Marcelle Hydra-C Gel (I'll definitely try it)

Mally Beauty Eyeliner (my overall happiness will be based on the color I get, but overall this is good)

Living Proof Restore shampoo (cool, love hair stuff, except Beaver...)

My only gripe is that I hate getting only a shampoo or only a conditioner without the partner to try. I will never, ever buy full sized shampoo/conditioner without trying both items, so this is sort of a wash for BB to send me. Still, it is nice, and I'll use it.

This is a much better month for me. No perfume. No tinted face whatevers. All items I'll enjoy trying out or already use.


----------



## emily382 (May 2, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> This is a solid month for me:
> 
> Benefit Porefessional (I've used this before, but it is handy to have a small one)
> 
> ...


Try clicking that arrow to the right, you might be getting other stuff! Mine had two more items that I couldn't see at first.


----------



## biancardi (May 2, 2015)

my cheats never show up until much later.   I have no idea why.


----------



## mascara117827 (May 2, 2015)

emily382 said:


> Try clicking that arrow to the right, you might be getting other stuff! Mine had two more items that I couldn't see at first.


Well, goodness gracious, you are right! There was a conditioner and some sort of Living Proof styling treatment hiding! Thanks for the tip. 

Also, I retract my gripe. This is an awesome month for me. It is equal to December 2014, which has been my best box since I reactivated my sub. 

Updated list:

Benefit Porefessional (I've used this before, but it is handy to have a small one)

Real Chemistry peel (my PYS)

Marcelle Hydra-C Gel (I'll definitely try it)

Mally Beauty Eyeliner (my overall happiness will be based on the color I get, but overall this is good)

Living Proof Restore shampoo (cool, love hair stuff, except Beaver...)

Living Proof Restore conditioner

Living Proof Restore repair lotion


----------



## Noel Snow (May 2, 2015)

I am getting a great box but for some reason it switched the peel to the naobay. My hair doesn't do beach spray or oils so this was a perfectly fine swap.  I hope this box doesn't change. It has amika, clay mask, porefessionals and a mascara.


----------



## pearldrop (May 2, 2015)

linda37027 said:


> Anybody figure out how to look at all the box pages this month?


They did not load box combinations yet. But here is the link: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2015/may-2015-bb1

Just change the last number for different boxes.

They will probably start loading next week.


----------



## pearldrop (May 2, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I am getting a great box but for some reason it switched the peel to the naobay. My hair doesn't do beach spray or oils so this was a perfectly fine swap.  I hope this box doesn't change. It has amika, clay mask, porefessionals and a mascara.


I have the full size of that Marcelle clay mask, it's really good.


----------



## pearldrop (May 2, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> Well, goodness gracious, you are right! There was a conditioner and some sort of Living Proof styling treatment hiding! Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Also, I retract my gripe. This is an awesome month for me. It is equal to December 2014, which has been my best box since I reactivated my sub.
> 
> ...


Wow! Lucky you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is an awesome box, 7 items and no perfume.

I hope that Marcelle gel is good, I will receive 2 of it.


----------



## jenacate (May 2, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> I figured it out. Blah, I think I was better off not knowing. PYS Macadamia oil, yogini, Reveal 3, Smashbox photo finish water primer, Marcelle Hydrating gel


We're box twins! My last two months have been amazing so I was due for a bummer box too. I do need a new primer and moisturizer so the smash ix and Marcella are good fits for me.


----------



## mascara117827 (May 2, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Wow! Lucky you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is an awesome box, 7 items and no perfume.
> 
> I hope that Marcelle gel is good, I will receive 2 of it.


I definitely prefer gel moisturizers, so I'll use it somewhere. I get picky about the stuff I put on my face (scent, etc), so if it doesn't seem like it will cooperate with my skin, I'll still use it on my hands or heels. 

I was so excited about no perfume. I don't wear perfume at all, so it is just a waste for me.


----------



## PA Anna (May 2, 2015)

jenacate said:


> We're box twins! My last two months have been amazing so I was due for a bummer box too. I do need a new primer and moisturizer so the smash ix and Marcella are good fits for me.


Box triplets. I think it is better than last month's box.


----------



## Stella Bella (May 2, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> Box triplets. I think it is better than last month's box.


Box quadruplets! I'm actually looking forward to trying out the Smashbox primer water since it is apparently all the rage with beauty bloggers/youtubers. AIso, I've been subbed to birchbox since October and this will be my first Harvey Prince perfume (surprised I have been able to dodge getting one so far).

So no Beaver shampoo/conditioner sightings so far. Do you think BB pulled the samples because of the possible carcinogen in the ingredients?


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 2, 2015)

Hrm one of my cheats doesn't show my confirmed PYS choice. And another box cheat shows a sample I got in March, soooo I hope there are some updates still to come.


----------



## mckondik (May 3, 2015)

hmm, no boxes loaded for me. I'm getting a plus item on one of the boxes and have upgraded the other to get the 2 full size items. I'm wondering if that is holding things up.


----------



## Noel Snow (May 3, 2015)

Stella A said:


> Box quadruplets! I'm actually looking forward to trying out the Smashbox primer water since it is apparently all the rage with beauty bloggers/youtubers. AIso, I've been subbed to birchbox since October and this will be my first Harvey Prince perfume (surprised I have been able to dodge getting one so far).
> 
> So no Beaver shampoo/conditioner sightings so far. Do you think BB pulled the samples because of the possible carcinogen in the ingredients?


I think the beaver fever was to off-set the cost of marketing the Mad Men themed boxes. All this month's samples were selected by that cupcake blogger/ author. There was no way she would pick some random chinese product for her boxes.


----------



## erinedavis44 (May 3, 2015)

I didn't want to look at the cheat but I couldn't help myself!

I will be getting:

Dr. Jart BB Night Beauty Balm

Marcelle Hydra-C Energizing Hydrating Gel

Mally Eyeliner

Macadamia Oil

Harvey Prince Sea Salt Spray

Not bad!


----------



## AshleyK (May 3, 2015)

I'm getting:

Juliette has a gun not a perfume

Juice beauty CC cream

Marcelle hydrating gel

Mally eyeliner

Harvey prince sea salt mist (PYS)

excited for the eyeliner and sea salt mist... but, I guess I was expecting more from the blogger curated box? was hoping for that peri tint sneak peak! so cute!


----------



## artemiss (May 3, 2015)

lipstick_lady said:


> For me:
> 
> HP Yogini
> 
> ...


I have this on one account.

and on the other has 2 Harvey Prince Hello items (ugh!) with

HP Sea Salt Spray AND

HP Hello

Benefit it's potent eye cream

Marcelle Hydra-C 24H hydrating gel

Revealed 3 sample


----------



## misskelliemarie (May 3, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> Well, goodness gracious, you are right! There was a conditioner and some sort of Living Proof styling treatment hiding! Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Also, I retract my gripe. This is an awesome month for me. It is equal to December 2014, which has been my best box since I reactivated my sub.
> 
> ...


I'm getting this box too and I'm and soooo excited! I will actually use every single product this month! I don't think I've ever had that happen before! I have wanted to try everything in this box except for the Marcelle Hydra-C Gel, but that's only because I've never heard of it before. My skin is super dry so I'm so excited for it. I didn't think another box would ever top a couple months back when I got a beauty blender, but for me this is just like absolutely perfect!

I swear if this bx changes i am going to be soooo mad! I've never had my bx change before so I'm feeling pretty good that this is most likely the box I'm getting though.


----------



## misskelliemarie (May 3, 2015)

From what people have been posting about what's in their boxes I have to say that they should really partner with bloggers more often because we actually get good products sent to us!


----------



## ScopeIt (May 3, 2015)

Woohoo! A good, 7 item box on one account (nothing on my main)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

- Porefessional

- Real Chemistry Peel (my PYS)

- Marcelle Hydra-C 24H moisture gel

- Mally Beauty Evercolor liner (this will probably be full-sized, super pumped)

- Living Proof Restore trio (shampoo, conditioner, styling lotion)


----------



## Stella Bella (May 3, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I think the beaver fever was to off-set the cost of marketing the Mad Men themed boxes. All this month's samples were selected by that cupcake blogger/ author. There was no way she would pick some random chinese product for her boxes.


Totally forgot that this month's samples were hand picked by the cupcake blogger! Yay and thumbs up to the cupcake gal and to more future blogger collaborations!


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 3, 2015)

I am pleasantly surprised with my box for a random reason.  I picked the Real Chemistry Peel as my PYS just because it's good to have to use after a long flight to refresh the skin a bit.  I already have 1 but have 2 upcoming flights, so it was practical.  Yesterday I took my 11 yo daughter to get a haircut.  Unlike my fine, straight hair she has think, shiny hair that's full of body.  The hairdresser used a bit of oil on her hair after she styled it and said I may want to get something similar.  My 1st thought was "[email protected]!  I should have picked the Macadamia Oil for my PYS".  Well, I got it!  I never picked it because I didn't think it would work with my hair. Yay! It will also be small enough to travel with on vacation.  I also, got the Mally liner, Naobay lotion (also good for travel) and Porefessional which I JUST started using from another box and liked.  I am still letting this sub go when it ends in June, but I am happy I will not go out too bitter! *LOL*


----------



## cbs73 (May 3, 2015)

Once again, I realize I have a love/hate relationship with Birchbox.  I peeked at my account and here's what I will be getting:

HP Yogini....seriously, these guys are the new Juicy perfume for me.  I just can't with this.

Smashbox Primer Water- stupidly excited to try this, but trying to keep in mind the sample will be tiny as hell

Marcelle Hydrating Gel- if I hadn't bought some skin care items yesterday, I'd be more excited about this

Macadamia Oil (PYS)- perfect for me when I go home to NY since my mother doesn't believe in conditioner

Revealed 3- trying to keep an open mind on this one, but have been disappointed in the past with them

If I didn't have seven more months on my subscription, between last month and this month, I would cancel...probably....


----------



## BreZblue (May 3, 2015)

I wasn't very happy when I checked the cheat last night because I didn't choose a sample and I hoped to receive newer products like the living proof. 

Currently I am going to get:

-Number 4 prep&amp;protect

-Juice beauty CC cream

-Naobay lotion (this was the thing I wanted least! I have received the other naobay lotion and I thought it smelled like treesap)

-Harvey Prince Sincerely

-Coastal scents revealed 3 (not really an eyeshadow person, but I am hoping for some pretty colors I can wear)

Then I thought it over today and my box is okay. I actually like all the leave in conditioner hair products I have received from birchbox. I also always use all the lotion I get, even if it smells bad, and I like to try new BB and CC creams. I guess the coastal scents is new and my profile does have makeup checked. On the other hand, I still don't like perfume samples.

Oh and on the plus side I am not getting sunscreen.


----------



## mascara117827 (May 3, 2015)

misskelliemarie said:


> I'm getting this box too and I'm and soooo excited! I will actually use every single product this month! I don't think I've ever had that happen before! I have wanted to try everything in this box except for the Marcelle Hydra-C Gel, but that's only because I've never heard of it before. My skin is super dry so I'm so excited for it. I didn't think another box would ever top a couple months back when I got a beauty blender, but for me this is just like absolutely perfect!
> 
> I swear if this bx changes i am going to be soooo mad! I've never had my bx change before so I'm feeling pretty good that this is most likely the box I'm getting though.


Agreed. After marinating on it, I think this is my best box so far. I really hope it doesn't change on us.


----------



## aihutch (May 3, 2015)

I have 2 accounts, but only one has the items listed:

Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream

Vasanti Brighten Up Enzymatic Face Rejuvenator

Beauty Protector Beauty Wash Body Cleanser

Coastal Scents Revealed 3 Palette

Harvey Prince Sea Salt Texturizing Mist (PYS) 

This is my 4th box under this account and the first one I'm really excited about. Almost seems like they paid attention to my profile. I hope the Revealed colors are different from the POP palette from last month.


----------



## Hectors Friend (May 3, 2015)

there's another Harvey Prince called Yogini?? ughhh I am sure to get that or the spray.  I left it to chance.  I hope I got that sincerely already.  I am sick of those products already!!  :blink:


----------



## Toby Burke (May 3, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> May box contents are loaded. Here are my boxes:
> 
> * PYS Macadamia Oil
> 
> ...


Box twin on PYS oil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (May 3, 2015)

My two boxes this month: 

#1

Juliette Has a Gun 

Juice CC cream

Marcelle Hydrating Gel

Mally Eyeliner

HP Sea Salt Mist (my sample choice pick) 

#2

HP Yogini

Smashbox Primer Water

Marcelle Hydrating Gel

Macadamia Oil (sample choice pick)

Coastal Scents Revealed 3

I just got HP Yogini last month (or the month before?) on my main account but I like the scent so the dupe is fine. I also already have the Juliette one from another account way back too but it's another scent I like so I'm cool with extras. Excited to try the Juice CC cream and the Marcelle Gel (from the description it sounds like something that will work well for my skin, so getting it on both accounts might be a good thing!) and I'm intrigued by the Smashbox Primer Water. I've never heard of it! Also excited for my sample choice picks, HP Hello is my favorite scent so I hope the spray works well in my hair and I had the macadamia oil awhile ago and liked it so was happy to get another chance to get more. The only things I'm just meh about are the mally liner and coastal scents shadows, I've not been too impressed with the products I've gotten from either of those brands and I have eyeliners &amp; shadows I LOVE in mass quantities already. All in all, good boxes and I'm glad I'm back to two accounts for now!


----------



## Toby Burke (May 3, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> Well, goodness gracious, you are right! There was a conditioner and some sort of Living Proof styling treatment hiding! Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Also, I retract my gripe. This is an awesome month for me. It is equal to December 2014, which has been my best box since I reactivated my sub.
> 
> ...


Box twin - my first 7 item box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jzim291 (May 3, 2015)

Can someone post the cheat link? I can't figure it out. Thanks!


----------



## graquarius (May 3, 2015)

Haven't posted in a while because I was not really excited with past months' birch boxes but excited for this one! On one account I'm getting the following (Oil was my PYS) and still waiting on my second account to load. Not a very exciting box, but I'm getting two PYS choices and the revealed palette. I seem to have too many face creams though:

Benefit Total Moisture Facial Cream

Jurlique Herbal Recovery Advanced Serum

Macadamia Moisture Oil

Coastal Scents Revealed 3 Palette

Harvey Prince Sea Salt Texturizing Mist

P.S. How do you manage to get screenshots of your box page on here? I have tried everything possible and cannot manage it

Discover your next everything | Birchbox.ps


----------



## graquarius (May 3, 2015)

jzim291 said:


> Can someone post the cheat link? I can't figure it out. Thanks!


Here you go!

https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2015/5


----------



## Brock Allen (May 3, 2015)

^Thanks a ton


----------



## jzim291 (May 3, 2015)

Thank you! Better than last month! Ugh my box sucked so hard, I couldn't even.


----------



## pearldrop (May 3, 2015)

graquarius said:


> P.S. How do you manage to get screenshots of your box page on here? I have tried everything possible and cannot manage it


If you are a Windows Vista/7/8 user there is a "Snipping Tool" you can find under Start menu &gt; All Programs &gt; Accessories

You can also click on the "Print Screen" (or "Prt Sc") button on your keyboard while you are viewing the box page, then open Paint to paste (ctrl+v) and crop it to the desired size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## graquarius (May 3, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> If you are a Windows Vista/7/8 user there is a "Snipping Tool" you can find under Start menu &gt; All Programs &gt; Accessories
> 
> You can also click on the "Print Screen" (or "Prt Sc") button on your keyboard while you are viewing the box page, then open Paint to paste (ctrl+v) and crop it to the desired size  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks so much! i'll give it a try - I prefer to see images of boxes.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashley Losie (May 3, 2015)

Number 4 Super comb prep and protect
Juice Beauty Stem Cellular CC Cream
Naobay Oxygenating Cream Moisturizer
HP Sincerely
Revealed 3 sample
 
Has anyone ever had this change for them? Because I chose the HP Spray and it's not showing up that I'm getting it even though I got a confirmation email.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (May 3, 2015)

papillonsandhockey said:


> Number 4 Super comb prep and protect
> Juice Beauty Stem Cellular CC Cream
> Naobay Oxygenating Cream Moisturizer
> HP Sincerely
> ...


I chose the peel and got a confirmation. My page also shows Naobay. If it's still there when box pages show you can forward the confirmation to customer service.  It seems like this happens to some people every month.


----------



## misskelliemarie (May 3, 2015)

papillonsandhockey said:


> Number 4 Super comb prep and protect
> Juice Beauty Stem Cellular CC Cream
> Naobay Oxygenating Cream Moisturizer
> HP Sincerely
> ...


There's normally a small group of people every month whose boxes change when they are updated to show on the actual page, so it might be wrong right now


----------



## Ashley Losie (May 4, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I chose the peel and got a confirmation. My page also shows Naobay. If it's still there when box pages show you can forward the confirmation to customer service.  It seems like this happens to some people every month.


Okay thanks for the information!


----------



## button6004 (May 4, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> I figured it out. Blah, I think I was better off not knowing. PYS Macadamia oil, yogini, Reveal 3, Smashbox photo finish water primer, Marcelle Hydrating gel


This is me too.  I'm interested in the smashbox, but otherwise, meh.


----------



## jenacate (May 4, 2015)

button6004 said:


> This is me too. I'm interested in the smashbox, but otherwise, meh.


I'm most bummed about getting the oil. I just got the bp oil last month and got the ojon in a pick two in April. No more oil birchbox! My hair is already oily!


----------



## button6004 (May 4, 2015)

jenacate said:


> I'm most bummed about getting the oil. I just got the bp oil last month and got the ojon in a pick two in April. No more oil birchbox! My hair is already oily!


I picked the macadamia oil, so I don't mind that (but can understand why you wouldn't love it).  I just am not excited about the HP or the Marcelle.


----------



## brittainy (May 4, 2015)

fancyfarmer said:


> I figured it out. Blah, I think I was better off not knowing. PYS Macadamia oil, yogini, Reveal 3, Smashbox photo finish water primer, Marcelle Hydrating gel


This is my exact box, I'm canceling after this month. This will be my third month in a row that I'm really unhappy with at least 3/5 samples. It's not worth it anymore.


----------



## misskelliemarie (May 4, 2015)

I have a non-clicky truck on my account! This probably the earliest I've had one since I resubbed in January.


----------



## Mystica (May 4, 2015)

BreZblue said:


> I wasn't very happy when I checked the cheat last night because I didn't choose a sample and I hoped to receive newer products like the living proof.
> 
> Currently I am going to get:
> 
> ...


The same contents in showing on my page.  I hope it changes.  I'm tired of receiving Number 4 products, they smell like mens cologne and I have not enjoyed a single one of them. I feel like this brand is a wasted slot in my sample box. I'd rather receive different brands of hair products than have to sample every hair product that is produced from one brand.

Not sure what it is about this box that was curated by some blogger.  Looks like the same old stuff in BB's rotation to me.


----------



## somedaysunday (May 4, 2015)

Not loving the looks of my box:

Kerastase Elixir Ultime - Prime

Benefit Total Moisture Facial Cream

Real Chemistry Peel (PYS)

Whish Flawless Swipes

Chosungah 22 Flavorful Lipstick

Hate to b*tch and moan, but....

How much hair oil do they think we need?  This will be my 3rd in three months. Gahhh.  And I have a full bottle from before I subbed. I've gotten the Benefit Total Moisture for free at the counter and wasn't wowed (though I LOVE most benefit stuff).  The peel was my pick and although I'm excited to try it, I'm starting to get the feeling that it's just glue that you rub on your face and it beads off. Whish Swipes - apparently these are for ingrown hairs?? Also, third Whish product in 3 months....is Whish even a real brand or is it just generic Birchbox brand?? And...I've never heard of Chosungah. So we'll see.

Maybe I'm just cranky and this stuff is going to look awesome to me when I get the box. Except for Whish b/c if I never saw that word again, I'd be a happy girl.


----------



## biancardi (May 4, 2015)

@somedaysunday  I guess they want us to have hair like Severus Snape  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

greasy git....haha

I know - for some reason, hair oil is the "big thing".  Well, for me, there is only one type of hair oil that I can use and that is by ojon - they actually make a hair oil for fine hair.  And I only use a little bit on the ends, as not to weigh down my hair.  It will last me for a year.  

Not everyone likes or needs hair oil - it is very dependent on your hair type and they seem to think by telling us it can be used for all hair types, when the manufacturer even states that it is for dry, coarse, curly hair, that we are going to fall for that.

They need to stop with the hair oil.

Chosungah is a korean company and this company makes some really nice stuff.  You are lucky to get the first whiff of their k-beauty items.


----------



## somedaysunday (May 4, 2015)

biancardi said:


> @somedaysunday  I guess they want us to have hair like Severus Snape  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> greasy git....haha
> 
> ...


Good to know about Chosungah...that has helped my box-pouting.  Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennielyndy (May 4, 2015)

Everything was gone by the time I got my pys email, so I'm getting:

Number 4 styling spray

LA Fresh antiperspirant wipes(?! wtf?!)

Naobay moisturizer

W3ll people mascara

Beauty Protector beauty cream

Honestly, this is by far the worst box I've gotten. I don't consider deodorant to be a beauty item. It's just basic hygiene and I don't want that in a beauty box. Also... TWO moisturizers? I have short hair (which is in my profile) and I really don't need another styling spray for it.

I think I might cash out my points after this box and call it quits. I don't know. I'm pretty bummed.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 4, 2015)

somedaysunday said:


> Not loving the looks of my box:
> 
> Kerastase Elixir Ultime - Prime
> 
> ...


Whish is now sold at Ulta.  I'm not a fan, but if anyone likes their products, Ulta has every product in every scent they make, several of which I could not find on the Birchbox website.


----------



## biancardi (May 4, 2015)

I still don't have my box up. Maybe that is a good thing - less time to be angry when I finally get it - haha


----------



## Cluck Gable (May 4, 2015)

Not wild about my boxes this month. Was going to buy myself another subscription, but after seeing what I have coming, I don't think I will. Anyway, Box 1: 
Harvey Prince Yogini
Smashbox Cosmetics Photo Finish Primer Water
Marcelle Hydra-C 24H Energizing Hydrating Gel
Macadamia Professional Nourishing Moisture Oil Treatment (my PYS)
Coastal Scents Revealed 3 Sampler 

I'm glad to be getting the Revealed 3 sampler and maybe the Smashbox Primer Water (Smashbox primers have not been successful for me, ever, in the past, but maybe this will be different?), but other than that, this is not an exciting box for me.


And Box 2:


Jurlique Herbal Recovery Advanced Serum
W3LL PEOPLE The Expressionist Mascara
PARLOR by Jeff Chastain Moisturizing Sea Salt Spray
Marcelle Hydra-C 24H Energizing Hydrating Gel
Raw Spirit Fragrances Citadelle Eau de Parfum
So two of the Marcelle and two different perfume samples. Great. The thing I'm most pleased about in box 2 is the mascara and like most of you here, I have more mascara samples than I know what to do with ATM.

Is the PARLOR sea salt spray any good? Maybe I'll enjoy that?


----------



## MrsMeow (May 4, 2015)

Cluck Gable said:


> Harvey Prince Yogini
> Smashbox Cosmetics Photo Finish Primer Water
> Marcelle Hydra-C 24H Energizing Hydrating Gel
> Macadamia Professional Nourishing Moisture Oil Treatment (my PYS)
> Coastal Scents Revealed 3 Sampler


This is my box as well.  I'm regretting picking a sample.  I didn't really want any of them, but the Macadamia was the lesser of the evils.  I'm excited for the Primer.  I don't mind trying the gel.  I have strongly disliked the Coast Scents samples that I've gotten in the past.  The eye shadow has a ton of fallout.  Blech.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 4, 2015)

My box is pretty ok.


Benefit Total Moisture Facial Cream (Has broken me out in the past. Wah!)
Number 4 Thermal Styling Spray (BOO)
Dr. Jart BB+ Night Beauty Balm (I use Dr. Jart Disapore BB Cream now, so I'm happy to try this)
Chosungah 22 Flavorful Lipstick (Super excited to try this. I love Korean Beauty!)
English Laundry Notting Hill perfume (Yay for it not being Harvey Prince!)


----------



## mascara117827 (May 4, 2015)

Cluck Gable said:


> Is the PARLOR sea salt spray any good? Maybe I'll enjoy that?


I got this a few months ago as my PYS. As far as a sea salt spray goes, it is above average. Pros: very non-drying (none of that crispy salt hair). Cons: not quite as texture-creating as other sprays (probably due to the lack of salt hair). The smell is interesting. It isn't floral or masculine or beachy. It's not bad; I'm just not sure how to describe it. The sample bottle has a fair bit of product in it. I use it a few times a month, and it will last quite a while. 

Would I buy it? No.

Will I use it? Yep.


----------



## AshMarie484 (May 4, 2015)

Anyone know what the 2 full size items are for the upgrade yet? My box cheat hasn't uploaded and usually doesn't until the 9th.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (May 4, 2015)

Wow...cheats already!

I show that I am getting:

1.  Marcelle Hydra-C Gel (will use...hope it is a decent sized sample)

2.  Harvey Prince Sea Salt Spray (I just don't get the sea salt thing....will prob swap/sell)

3.  Tocca Isabel (I really woudn't mind perfume samples if only they were a larger size)

4.  Prescriptives Super Line Preventor Extreme (Wow....did not know Prescriptives was still around.  I hope this is a good size.  BTW, no picture showing for this item, I had to click on the blank image to see description)

5.  Pixi Fairy Dust (Again, no picture.  I really don't need more eyeshadow.  Well, I really don't "need" any of this stuff....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (May 4, 2015)

Usually I am a birchbox page stalker in the first few days of the month, but since april 29 I've been at a conference in Toronto and just got back home today. Of course, once I had a chance to just sit and dick around on my iPad, I checked to see if my box cheats were active...and yay! they were.

Box A is ok, maybe better than ok, I'm just not feeling that excited by it yet...

Box A:

ModelCo lipstick (ok, hope it's an awesome color)

Marcelle Hydra Gel (we'll see...)

Dr. Jart Day Tint (this worries me a bit because I am SUPER pale and Dr. Jart "universal shade" products I've tried in the past have been too dark)

HP Sea Salt spray (my PYS)

English Laundry Notting Hill perfume (generally don't get too excited by perfume samples in sub boxes)

The other is "The Box that Shall Not be Named" of boxes..

___________

Number 4 Super Comb Prep and Protect(*see grumbling below)

Juice beauty Stem Cellular CC Cream (this brand and my skin do not get along. I've tried a peel, a serum, and a moisturizer from this brand, and all three products sting my face like a thousand tiny spiders and make my skin all blotchy. I don't plan to try a 4th product.)

Naobay moisturizer (if it was a body lotion I would be more excited. But it's a face lotion)

Harvey prince sincerely (not a fan of perfumes in sub boxes)

Coastal scents 3 eyeshadow (the other shadows I've used from this brand had low color-payoff, but maybe the colors will be pretty and/or unique, at least.)

So, 10 items and I'm only really not actively disappointed by 2 (modelCo lippie and sea salt spray).

Why, Cupcake lady...WHY?!?!

*(birchbox just LOVES to send me blow dry sprays. I blow dry my hair once a month, at most, and even less frequently use a tool for heat styling. On my "beauty profile" on both subs I have checked "let my hair air dry" and yet, since February 2014, in my monthly boxes I have received 5 blow dry sprays, 1 blow dry cream, 4 hair oils that are "great for heat protection" and 2 straight-up heat protectants.)


----------



## Cluck Gable (May 4, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> I got this a few months ago as my PYS. As far as a sea salt spray goes, it is above average. Pros: very non-drying (none of that crispy salt hair). Cons: not quite as texture-creating as other sprays (probably due to the lack of salt hair). The smell is interesting. It isn't floral or masculine or beachy. It's not bad; I'm just not sure how to describe it. The sample bottle has a fair bit of product in it. I use it a few times a month, and it will last quite a while.
> 
> Would I buy it? No.
> 
> Will I use it? Yep.


Thank you for the feedback. I'm looking forward to trying the spray now. :wub:

Re the Coastal Scents Revealed shadow samplers, maybe the samplers themselves aren't amazing, but I have to vouch for the full size palettes for Revealed 1 and 2 (I hear R3 isn't up to par). They apply better than some of my Mac shadows and for the price are infinitely less disappointing than the Make Up For Ever Artist Shadows that every woman and her dog raves about. Just my two cents, and I have never tried UD, so can't say how it compares to the Naked palettes, but for the $10 to $20 the full palette will cost you, I think it's money well spent. :smilehappyyes:


----------



## aihutch (May 5, 2015)

aihutch said:


> I have 2 accounts, but only one has the items listed:
> 
> Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream
> 
> ...


My second box posted and it's a miss, knew 2 good boxes would be too good to be true.

Number 4 Super Comb Prep &amp; Protect (Don't color my hair or blow dry it, this is pretty much useless to me)

Sumita Color Contrast Eye Color (Have asked under the beta product choices for makeup to be limited and it's unchecked on my profile, guess they are going to make sure they send me the minimum 4 a year)

Naobay Moisturizer (PYS)

Dr. Jart Premium Beauty Balm (Already have this and it's a little too light for me, but I'll use it)

Macadamia Professional Moisture Oil (Have tons of hair oil that's why I didn't pick it, this is one they could have given to someone who would have made it their PYS).

The only item I look forward to trying is the Naobay and that does not make the cost of the box worth it. Only liked 1 item from the box last month as well. Probably going to cash in the points on this box and cancel.


----------



## button6004 (May 5, 2015)

Cluck Gable said:


> Thank you for the feedback. I'm looking forward to trying the spray now. :wub:
> 
> Re the Coastal Scents Revealed shadow samplers, maybe the samplers themselves aren't amazing, but I have to vouch for the full size palettes for Revealed 1 and 2 (I hear R3 isn't up to par). They apply better than some of my Mac shadows and for the price are infinitely less disappointing than the Make Up For Ever Artist Shadows that every woman and her dog raves about. Just my two cents, and I have never tried UD, so can't say how it compares to the Naked palettes, but for the $10 to $20 the full palette will cost you, I think it's money well spent. :smilehappyyes:


I agree- I love my R2 palette.  Theres one color that isn't as smooth as the others, but I don't get much fallout at all and I get good lasting power.

I also agree with @@mascara117827's assessment of the Parlor sea salt spray. Its not my favorite (surprisingly, the Julep Sea Salt Spray is my favorite hands down) and the scent is not as yummy as Lorelai and Rachel described it- they made me expect almost like a fruity or sweet scent, and its definitely more floral.  I would not go for a full size of it, but its not the worst one I've ever used.

I'm still disappointed the Harvey prince sea salt spray was such a tiny sample, because I would have picked that one.  But I have a lot of hair, and while I don't use a ton of product each time, I feel like I wouldn't have gotten more than 2-3 uses out of that tiny bottle.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 5, 2015)

I'm getting:

Benefit total moisture facial cream (have tried this in the past &amp; I'm not thrilled with it)

Jurlique serum (don't like items from this brand that I've tried in the past)

Macadamamia oil - PYS

Coastal Scents (I'll try this depending on the colors)

Harvey Prince sea salt spray (hate HP and hate sea salt sprays)

The UB40 song, "If it happens again, I'm leavin'..."  keeps going through my head.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 5, 2015)

Ok birchbox you better be joking..




Two of these samples I've already received on this account!


----------



## button6004 (May 5, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Ok birchbox you better be joking..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet that isn't right- that was my exact box in March.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 5, 2015)

button6004 said:


> I bet that isn't right- that was my exact box in March.


Yeah, I was going to say this looks like a March box! I guess I'm waiting until the 10th on this one. I'm going to be so sad if this is my box this month.


----------



## artlover613 (May 5, 2015)

I'm pretty excited. I've really been wanting to try the Living Proof products, but I bet it is going to be foils. And I'm getting a matched set of Beauty Protector Body Wash and Lotion between the two boxes.

Also I am so excited I am going to be getting a new perfume that is not HP or Juicy (I've been working hard to change my box one profile to get ones from Tocca and Atelier.) the item dosen't show in the picture but it is

Raw Spirit Fragrences in Desert Blush (I added the picture with the extra items below, including details on the new perfume.)

I'm getting the Macademia Oil (PYS) in my 2nd box, along with Marcelle Hydra-C Gel in both boxes. I like Marcelle products so I think I'll like it.

Overall, I'm pretty happy.


----------



## Kimsuebob (May 5, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> Usually I am a birchbox page stalker in the first few days of the month, but since april 29 I've been at a conference in Toronto and just got back home today. Of course, once I had a chance to just sit and dick around on my iPad, I checked to see if my box cheats were active...and yay! they were.
> 
> Box A is ok, maybe better than ok, I'm just not feeling that excited by it yet...
> 
> ...


I am getting the exact same two boxes. I'm okay with everything. I don't use a lot of perfume because of allergies but I have people who like getting perfume samples to give them to so that is always what I do for any sub box perfume samples. And I blow dry may hair about as often. I used a straightener once to try it out after I bought it. Don't know why I felt the need to own one.


----------



## ashleygo (May 5, 2015)

I am getting: 

Benefit Pores No More (have several of these, but I use it so ok)
Real Chemistry Peel (My PYS)
Marcelle Hydra Gel (meh)

Mally Eyeliner (I don't NEED more eyeliner, but I love it so YAY!)
Living Proof Restore Shampoo

Living Proof Restore Conditioner
Living Proof Restore Repair Lotion (I have heard good things about this brand so I am excited to try)

Overall I feel like I got a pretty great box, every time I think of canceling Birchbox they real me back in.


----------



## LethalLesal (May 5, 2015)

I cancelled for this month because we were on vacation and I actually got to visit the physical location of Fortune Cookie Soap (omfg IKR!!!!!!).  I actually got to use up several of my sample shampoos and conditioners that I was hoarding from BB, lol.  

All of your spoilers do not make me wish that I had stayed subbed for this month though.  It's all the same ole same ole.  Maybe next month will be better!


----------



## pearldrop (May 5, 2015)

artlover613 said:


> I'm pretty excited. I've really been wanting to try the Living Proof products, but I bet it is going to be foils. And I'm getting a matched set of Beauty Protector Body Wash and Lotion between the two boxes.
> 
> Also I am so excited I am going to be getting a new perfume that is not HP or Juicy (I've been working hard to change my box one profile to get ones from Tocca and Atelier.) the item dosen't show in the picture but it is
> 
> ...


Our first boxes are the same.

I think your second box is a 7 item one, lucky you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What else do you have on the other side of the arrow?

The sample of Living Proof appeared in the sneak peak photo is not foil, it is actually quite big (https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10411915_10152939757921647_7997209883324353488_n.jpg?oh=c4e6a03c10c8f206cf0d16af959211ac&amp;oe=55DBEF4F)


----------



## artlover613 (May 5, 2015)

pearldrop said:


> Our first boxes are the same.
> 
> I think your second box is a 7 item one, lucky you  What else do you have on the other side of the arrow?
> 
> The sample of Living Proof appeared in the sneak peak photo is not foil, it is actually quite big (https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10411915_10152939757921647_7997209883324353488_n.jpg?oh=c4e6a03c10c8f206cf0d16af959211ac&amp;oe=55DBEF4F)


Thanks Pearldrop! I haven't seen the new sneaks. I added a photo of the 6 and 7th items above. The new perfume sounds interesting. Here's the picture with details:


----------



## Kraymer01 (May 5, 2015)

My May box is:

-Benefit Lollibalm

-Harvey Prince Yogini

-Tokyo Milk lotion

-macadamia professional hair oil (PYS)

-Cotz flawless complextion SPF 50

overall, I am excited for this box! I'm always down for trying new Benefit products, perfume samples are fun, and something with sun protection is good for spring and summer. I LOVE Tokyo Milk and was thrilled to see it in my box; I'm just hoping that the sample will be more than a foil packet. The hair oil sells for over $10 at ultra, so I feel like everything else is just an extra! It's so fun to read what other people have gotten. Thanks for posting!


----------



## LadyGordon (May 5, 2015)

Wow, I got a shipping notice for my box, this is the earliest I've ever received a shipping notice. Of course it again traveled from a few miles down the street and now is in Indiana, but hey its free shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cpl100 (May 6, 2015)

One of my boxes has shipped and the other one has a clicky truck but no information.

On a different but similar subject, I also got a notice from USPS that have an unidentified USPS Priorty box on the way.  It started in Belmont CA and is now in San Francisco. No clue what it is---maybe Yuzen?  

I really don't like it when I don't receive a shipping notice from a company.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (May 6, 2015)

HAPPY!!


----------



## artemiss (May 6, 2015)

Meh, so much box envy this month.
I am so underwhelmed with both of mine that I am gonna use up points and cancel the second one, I think. If a good 100 point code comes up, I can always renew.


----------



## biancardi (May 6, 2015)

uggh.... I mean, it isn't HORRIBLE, but it isn't great either

Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream - I have OILY SKIN.  This is for DRY SKIN.  Plus, I have gotten this so many times in the mystery 2-pick

Vasanti BrightenUp! Enzymtic Face Rejuvenator - this is okay - I've tried it before in swaps
Beauty Protector Beauty Wash Body Cleanser - meh.  I don't like BP products &amp; I just got a BP product last month, but at least it isn't hair oil or shampoo

Coastal Scents® Revealed 3 Palette - meh.  I would rather have some of the kbeauty items.  I don't like coastal scents
Harvey Prince Sea Salt Texturizing Mist - my PYS choice

so, 2 products that I am okay with.   One meh - will be used.  Another meh - probably won't be used. and a hell no on the yu-be product.


----------



## mascara117827 (May 6, 2015)

biancardi said:


> Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream - I have OILY SKIN.  This is for DRY SKIN.  Plus, I have gotten this so many times in the mystery 2-pick
> 
> [...]
> 
> and a hell no on the yu-be product.


I feel you on the Yu-Be. I got it a while ago. It is a tiny sample and quite heavy. On the plus side, it is great for heels/feet. The sample is so little that it is only enough for one application to the heels, but it was decent in the winter months.


----------



## effigie (May 6, 2015)

The cheat says I'll receive the following:

Number 4 Thermal Styling Spray

Sumbody Salt Scrub

Mally Automatic Eyeliner

Cotz Flawless Complexion SPF 50

Whish Flawless Swipes

I'm okay with most of those items, but... my sample choice (the peel) isn't listed.  If the box doesn't change before I get it, that'll be two months in a row that I haven't received my sample choice, despite getting confirmations both times.


----------



## raindrop (May 6, 2015)

Ugh - I have a year subscription to BB that runs out in a few months. Is it bad that I'm kind of looking forward to it ending, even though it's prepaid?  I can't remember the last time I got a box I was excited for. Plus I get perfume every month despite my survey, so I feel like I really only get 4 samples each month.

I didn't choose a PYS this month because I didn't like any of them, so of course I'm getting 2 of them:

*Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume* as the monthly unwanted perfume

*Naobay Moisturize*r that I've gotten before

*Well People Mascara* as the first PYS I didn't choose

*Macadamia hair oil* as the second

*Beauty Protector body lotion* - I've gotten so many BP items, and I just don't like the scent, too sweet.

BB is making me bitter and negative - I prefer the unbridled joy and optimism my other boxes give me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  More Boxycharm and BeautyFix are in my future.  And I pre-ordered Mishibox, so I'm pretty excited about that!


----------



## biancardi (May 6, 2015)

I might have to stick with the curated boxes - it seems that lately, I love the curated boxes, but dislike it when I pick a sample.

The problem I have is some of these products are SO OLD.  the yu-be and Vasanti is from a while ago and I really was shocked to see it in my bag this time round.

I love BB's point system, but I have the feeling that if the curated box is good, that is what I will pick. I am not sure what the guest blogger picked out in this horrible box for me.  Surely not the yu-be crap.


----------



## graquarius (May 6, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> HAPPY!!


That is a dream box!!!

Did you get the two full size add ons? I read on the birchbox Facebook page some people saying that the cargo palette might be one of them.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 6, 2015)

Man all three of my boxes suck again this month, not quite as bad as last month but I think it's time to take a BB break. Out if all the great things this month I got all the garbage. Womp womp.


----------



## mckondik (May 7, 2015)

graquarius said:


> That is a dream box!!!
> 
> Did you get the two full size add ons? I read on the birchbox Facebook page some people saying that the cargo palette might be one of them.


I would be ecstatic if I got the Cargo palette as a full size!  This is my first month with the add ons.. I figured my 2 full size out of everything would be the Jouer Lipgloss and the Prescriptives mascara. 

I'm also slated to get the Cargo Palette, Smashbox Primer water, Macademia oil, Naobay oxygenating Cream Cleanser, and the English Laundry Notting Hill parfum.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (May 7, 2015)

graquarius said:


> That is a dream box!!!
> 
> Did you get the two full size add ons? I read on the birchbox Facebook page some people saying that the cargo palette might be one of them.


yep I sure did! the two not showing are a mascara, I can't pronounce the brand and English laundry perfume. and I know the perfume is not full size cause its 90 bucks lol so its the palette or that lip color by laura mercier


----------



## Kimsuebob (May 7, 2015)

Newgistics is trucking with one of my boxes this month. Shipping label was created on the evening of the fourth and it showed movement on the fifth and was one state over where it transfers to USPS by the sixth even though it went to or started from New Jersey. I'm expecting it well before their eta of the twelfth.


----------



## LadyGordon (May 7, 2015)

I ordered the curated box and I got a notice it was delivered today, so I'm excited to check it out when I get home. This is the earliest I've received my BB, but then again I've never ordered the curated box, so maybe that's why. I was just not having any luck at all with random boxes or even when I selected a PYS, so hoping I like the curated version.


----------



## Hectors Friend (May 7, 2015)

graquarius said:


> Here you go!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2015/5
> 
> omg..if this is it.  I got that HP spray..ugh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :angry: If I never get a HP item again..I would be thrilled!!


----------



## Noel Snow (May 7, 2015)

biancardi said:


> uggh.... I mean, it isn't HORRIBLE, but it isn't great either
> 
> Yu-Be Moisturizing Skin Cream - I have OILY SKIN.  This is for DRY SKIN.  Plus, I have gotten this so many times in the mystery 2-pick
> 
> ...


That is a very birchboxy box.


----------



## graquarius (May 7, 2015)

Second box has loaded and it's really bad   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Number 4 Thermal Styling Spray (only thing I like - love all No 4 products)

La Fresh Antiperspirant Wipes 

Naobay Moisturizer (I don't want anymore moisturizers)

Well People Mascara

Beauty Protector Body Lotion....


----------



## ScopeIt (May 7, 2015)

Well, my second box is kiiiinda meh, but with my main being that awesome 7 item Living Proof box, I'm alright with it!

- Chosunga lipstick

- No. 4 Blowdry lotion (I love No. 4, will probably love this)

- Benefit moisturizer (have tried in the past, not really a fan)

- Real Chemistry peel (dupe of my PYS on the other account, oh well!)

- Whish wipes (have tried, they're ok, great for my work bag)

Nothing I'm pumped about, but I will use everything but the moisturizer (which my mom will take off my hands).


----------



## LisaLeah (May 7, 2015)

Can someone tell me how to do the "cheat" to see what is coming in my boxes?

I appreciate it!

Thanks!


----------



## graquarius (May 7, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Can someone tell me how to do the "cheat" to see what is coming in my boxes?
> 
> I appreciate it!
> 
> Thanks!


Use this link!

https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2015/5


----------



## LisaLeah (May 8, 2015)

graquarius said:


> Use this link!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2015/5


Thank you but this will lead me to all the boxes if I change the number at the end.

Is there a way to find out which box I am getting?

I thought there was a cheat somewhere....


----------



## pearldrop (May 8, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Thank you but this will lead me to all the boxes if I change the number at the end.
> 
> Is there a way to find out which box I am getting?
> 
> I thought there was a cheat somewhere....


If you want to see your specific May 2015 box (like the screenshots we are sharing), you can use the link @@graquarius provided. If you change the number to 6 (stands for June) it will show all the samples you received so far since June page does not exist yet.

In case you see all samples with the 2015/5 at the end, I think it means they didn't load your box content yet.

If you want to see all box combinations, you can use the following link: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2015/may-2015-bb1

But it does not work yet, they did not load any box combos as of now.


----------



## LisaLeah (May 8, 2015)

@@pearldrop thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (May 8, 2015)

I can't believe it - I checked my tracking today and my box will be coming TOMORROW. It said expected May 12-13 yesterday but it apparently changed at some point. Kudos Birchbox!


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (May 8, 2015)

LisaLeah said:


> Thank you but this will lead me to all the boxes if I change the number at the end.
> 
> Is there a way to find out which box I am getting?
> 
> I thought there was a cheat somewhere....


Another reason this may be happening is you're on the mobile site (not the app, as I don't know about the app). But I find that when I try and use the link on my phone's mobile browser, I get all my past box combos. Try using the cheat on a computer if this is the issue and it should work. [:


----------



## button6004 (May 8, 2015)

My box hasn't shipped yet.  Usually by now I've got some movement.  Oh well.


----------



## misskelliemarie (May 8, 2015)

I've had a non-clicky truck since the 3rd or 4th. I rather not have a clicky truck at all if it's never going to load!


----------



## Noel Snow (May 8, 2015)

The Riflepaper water bottle and stationary set is now available in the shop in case anyone wanted it in April but didn't get it.


----------



## Sadejane (May 8, 2015)

graquarius said:


> Use this link!
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/women/2015/5


Thanks for the cheat!!  I got a shipping notice for my box so figured I'd look at what I have.  Only five items this month but overall I'm happy with what I'll be getting.  Except for the Harvey Prince.  This company does not produce scents that I like but I can count on getting a HP thing once every two or three months. . .sigh.  Oh well, I'm sure a friend will be happy to receive the fragrance sample (I'm getting Sincerely).  

Other items are: Dr. Jart tint, Posie Balm, Juara lotion, and Parlor sea salt spray.


----------



## carothcj (May 8, 2015)

Guys... I actually kinda like the Harvey prince sincerely


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (May 8, 2015)

It's official. I HATE Birchbox. I cancelled my second subscription. I'm debating if I'm going to cancel my original subscription or not. I mean, when you think about it, it's only $5 a box after doing the monthly surveys for points, and then if you hoard 60 points or more and use with a promo code, you can snag a pretty expensive product for a steal (or free).


----------



## artlover613 (May 8, 2015)

chocolatesauce2 said:


> It's official. I HATE Birchbox. I cancelled my second subscription. I'm debating if I'm going to cancel my original subscription or not. I mean, when you think about it, it's only $5 a box after doing the monthly surveys for points, and then if you hoard 60 points or more and use with a promo code, you can snag a pretty expensive product for a steal (or free).


Sounds like you are having a love-hate relationship moment. What's up? Is you box super boring this month?


----------



## liliana.ro (May 9, 2015)

I'm getting a perfume sample and 2 lotions for the 3rd month in a row. Aren't there a million other items they could send? At least I'm halfway through the 6 perfume samples a year Option.

I'm very tempted to cancel. I HATE anything Harvey Prince (getting Yogini this time).

Looking forward to Benefit balm and the macadamia oil (PYS choice). But they better step it up next month.


----------



## Morgan Drewniany (May 9, 2015)

I got the box!

The Naobay is a nice size and smells good to me.

Yogini.. not my cup of tea. I sprayed it on and now I regret it. I like patchouli but there's some crazy floral top note that makes me feel like an old lady.

The Marcelle mask looks like it'll be good! Probably two uses worth.

The No. 4 is much less smelly than their other products I've gotten, but when I went to spray it to use on my ends, I discovered the spray nozzle is broken. Sending BB a message asking if they can just send me a spray nozzle.

The Coastal Scents palette is nice - you can't see it in my picture but it's a coppery brown, matte light brown, matte light purple, and a sparkly dark purple. I don't use eyeshadow much but these colors are beautiful so I won't complain.


----------



## mascara117827 (May 9, 2015)

I just got my box. It's probably my favorite box ever.

The Living Proof shampoo and conditioner are extra foil samples. The Living Proof Instant Repair is a large sample (30 mL). The Real Chemistry Peel is the same size as all the past boxes. The Marcelle gel is a little tube (7 mL), partially full. The Benefit primer is a very small tube (3 mL). The Mally liner is the full size version ($18 liner); I got navy. It is waterproof and self sharpens. I'll use all of these items. They are all nice brands and decent to great sizes. The box also fits my profile, which is probably just random since most boxes do not. This is the sort of box that Birchbox should be producing regularly instead of rarely.


----------



## Toby Burke (May 9, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> I just got my box. It's probably my favorite box ever.
> 
> The Living Proof shampoo and conditioner are extra foil samples. The Living Proof Instant Repair is a large sample (30 mL). The Real Chemistry Peel is the same size as all the past boxes. The Marcelle gel is a little tube (7 mL), partially full. The Benefit primer is a very small tube (3 mL). The Mally liner is the full size version ($18 liner); I got navy. It is waterproof and self sharpens. I'll use all of these items. They are all nice brands and decent to great sizes. The box also fits my profile, which is probably just random since most boxes do not. This is the sort of box that Birchbox should be producing regularly instead of rarely.


This is my box as well - should arrive next week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 9, 2015)

My BS box was scheduled for delivery today but tracking updated that it was undeliverable as addressed?!?

Uh nothing changed about my address and I only received one other pice of mail today (a magazine) sooooo there was more than enough room in my mail box for the box.

I think my postal person was just being lazy. I hope it shows up Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crescentmoon (May 10, 2015)

Im so pissed! The cheat was saying that I did not get macadamia oil that I have a confirmation email for and now that the 10th is here it is saying that I did not get it like the cheat was saying. I am emailing birchbox support and I said upfront I do not want sorry points. I want my sample.


----------



## artemiss (May 10, 2015)

Both of mine came yesterday.

As someone upthread mentioned, the Coastal Scents sampler is really quad of really pretty colors, I don't need two, but I am happy with it as a sample.

I ended up with the Parlor not the Harvey Prince Salt spray, and I am also happy with that, even if it did still have the stupid Hello sample. (I also got a yogini sample in the other. How can they ruin notes I like by themselves in the act of combining them? Ugh.)

I am game to try the Naobay and Marcelle clay mask, and was already ok with the Benefit It's Potent! and the Marcelle Hydra-C gel.
And the box is cute. So, I ended up happier than I expected


----------



## Noel Snow (May 10, 2015)

My box did not change and it still says I am getting Naobay and not the peel. I don't mind* but it does seem weird that I got a confirmation. The only thing I did differently was that I waited until non-Ace pys day to bother choosing. 

* i only picked the peel to avoid a HP scented hair product


----------



## Ashley Losie (May 10, 2015)

I got the Naobay instead of my PYS sea salt spray and emailed them about it and they just sent me 50 points and a lame sorry about how "we can't guarantee sample choice..." seems dumb since I got a confirmation email but next month better be good or I might be done with them.


----------



## Noel Snow (May 10, 2015)

I emailed them in the hopes of getting some sorry points. Although I am meh about the sample choices I wonder if I could have gotten a nicer box combo if this hadn't happened. It would also be helpful to know if waiting until the second day when you are an Ace will cause this problem. Not that I plan to do that again.


----------



## ShesaRenegade (May 10, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> I just got my box. It's probably my favorite box ever.
> 
> The Living Proof shampoo and conditioner are extra foil samples. The Living Proof Instant Repair is a large sample (30 mL). The Real Chemistry Peel is the same size as all the past boxes. The Marcelle gel is a little tube (7 mL), partially full. The Benefit primer is a very small tube (3 mL). The Mally liner is the full size version ($18 liner); I got navy. It is waterproof and self sharpens. I'll use all of these items. They are all nice brands and decent to great sizes. The box also fits my profile, which is probably just random since most boxes do not. This is the sort of box that Birchbox should be producing regularly instead of rarely.


 We are box twins!!  I am so excited to see this box.  I've been wondering about the sizes of the samples.

I hope the post office hurries up my delivery!!


----------



## effigie (May 11, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I emailed them in the hopes of getting some sorry points. Although I am meh about the sample choices I wonder if I could have gotten a nicer box combo if this hadn't happened. It would also be helpful to know if waiting until the second day when you are an Ace will cause this problem. Not that I plan to do that again.


I don't think that's the issue; I picked my sample within an hour of receiving the Ace email, got a confirmation, and still didn't receive it (at least I'm assuming I'm not going to - it's not listed on my box page).  Same thing happened to me last month.


----------



## pearldrop (May 11, 2015)

I received my Beauty Solutions box on Friday and attempted to use the W3ll People mascara to see that it's completely empty/dried out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I already e-mailed them. They would better give me points rather than sending me another dried out mascara...


----------



## misskelliemarie (May 11, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> My BS box was scheduled for delivery today but tracking updated that it was undeliverable as addressed?!?
> 
> Uh nothing changed about my address and I only received one other pice of mail today (a magazine) sooooo there was more than enough room in my mail box for the box.
> 
> I think my postal person was just being lazy. I hope it shows up Monday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This happens to me sometimes with different packages. I'm pretty sure it means that the mailman forgot to deliver it so they make up some stupid excuse. My mailman is extremely forgetful. He goes around the block like two or three times almost everyday. It's not because he saves the packages for the second trip either. I've had him deliver the mail and a package, I went out to get it, then 15 minutes later I see him going back and putting more mail into the mailbox. It was another package and a couple of bills/junk mail.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 11, 2015)

misskelliemarie said:


> This happens to me sometimes with different packages. I'm pretty sure it means that the mailman forgot to deliver it so they make up some stupid excuse. My mailman is extremely forgetful. He goes around the block like two or three times almost everyday. It's not because he saves the packages for the second trip either. I've had him deliver the mail and a package, I went out to get it, then 15 minutes later I see him going back and putting more mail into the mailbox. It was another package and a couple of bills/junk mail.


Yep, I oddly have an updated delivery date of Wednesday this week. I'll check for it this week then probably head over to the PO if it doesn't arrive.

I'm also annoyed that I'm not getting my PYS in one of my boxes as well. I've emailed them about it, it's  a non ace account so I'm sure it'll take a while to get a response. What annoys me is I'm getting the PYS sample I wanted in another box, I didn't select a PYS for this box at all. So they randomly gave it to me in another box but not in the box I intentionally selected it for. I'm glad I'm still getting the sample, but I don't understand their logic of saying the PYS's are not guaranteed, why would they put it in other boxes?


----------



## Noel Snow (May 11, 2015)

effigie said:


> I don't think that's the issue; I picked my sample within an hour of receiving the Ace email, got a confirmation, and still didn't receive it (at least I'm assuming I'm not going to - it's not listed on my box page).  Same thing happened to me last month.


That stinks. I've never had my sample get mixed up before. They said they will send the peel separately. I'm guessing that is because they have tons of peel samples sitting around. I know I've gotten it as a pick two before.


----------



## jbird1175 (May 11, 2015)

I got my BB today. I didn't do a curated box or a PYS. I received my box unusually early (for me). It was a nice Monday treat! I got:

Benefit Total Moisture Facial Cream
Dr. Jart BB Night Beauty Balm
Number 4 Thermal Styling Spray
English Laundry Notting Hill Femme perfume
Chosungah22 Flavorful Lipsick in Golden Peach Tea

I am pretty thrilled with this box. Benefit has the cutest packaging &amp; I love trying their products. They're Real has become my holy grail mascara. I've been using the same BB cream for a few years now (thanks to BB) but I am always up for trying new products. Number 4, been there &amp; done that. I'm going on a short  for work so I will throw this in my travel bag. Perfume -not my fave, but it's OK. But the Chosungah22? I'M LOVING THIS! It is so weird looking, it's translucent...like Jello but gives a nice hint of color. When I saw the info card I thought "oh no, peach does not look good on me." But I think that is just he scent which is wonderful. Full size tube to boot. Score!


----------



## jenacate (May 11, 2015)

My cheat lied to me this month! That's never happened in the four months I've been subscribed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well, I didn't love the first one but I don't love the new one either.

CHEAT

Smashbox primer water

Harvey prince yogini

Macadamia oil

Coastal scents revealed 3

Marcelle moisturizer

ACTUAL

Juice beauty cc cream

Amika dry shampoo

Not soap radio body wash

Coastal scents revealed 3

Marcelle moisturizer

I was really looking forward to the primer water but I had no use for the oil or perfume. I just ran out of my dry shampoo so I'm excited for the amika. I'm always happy to try a new cc cream. The body wash is ok. I just got lemon in a pick two and the lavender in the LE box so I hope it's at least a different scent.


----------



## mrscollinsbaby7 (May 11, 2015)

Hey ladies! =] OT and I'm not sure if anyone already posted about it but there is a new promo code for a free beauty blender sponge and soap with ANY women's sub. Use code "BLEND"!! =]=]


----------



## LethalLesal (May 11, 2015)

I unsubbed because I was sampled out, but dang that email sure got me to sign back up real quick.  I've already got two backup beauty blenders, but I can't live without those amazing things!


----------



## misskelliemarie (May 11, 2015)

jenacate said:


> My cheat lied to me this month! That's never happened in the four months I've been subscribed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well, I didn't love the first one but I don't love the new one either.
> 
> CHEAT
> 
> ...


I got that cc cream a couple of years ago. It's really nice, except for the scent. The scent is absolutely terrible. It smells very natural as you would expect from this brand. Kind of like pine scented B.O. mixed with fruit loops. I know that's oddly specific, but I used it quite a bit because I liked the look of it, but the scent was just so weird and kept me from purchasing it.

On another topic my shipping info updated. My box is coming on the 18th or the 19th. I don't think I've ever got a box that late. I mean I live in ohio so I normally get my box around the 10th, the 15th at the latest.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 11, 2015)

Sorry to post this in multiple places, but it's such a good code!

Use coupon code BLEND by May 15th to get this free Beauty Blender Sponge and Cleanser ($26 Value) free with your first Birchbox!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (May 11, 2015)

I have the Boxes up that are my 2 upgrade BB sub box accounts, but my regular $10 one isn't showing up as May, just what I got in April, but there is a May shipping number. 

I think BB is having some issues this month with the previews. Once, my box page didn't even load at all.

The item I'm most excited to get is the Prescriptives False Lashes mascara! This was my HG mascara for YEARS, then it got hard to find Prescriptives and I switched to Dior because Sephora has so many great Dior mascara formulas.

IF this Prescriptives mascara works as well as the original that I used 5-6 years ago, I will buy the full size and never switch back. It really does lengthen and thicken lashes and is non- irritating to my eyes ( I wear contact lens).


----------



## Cuse Chick (May 11, 2015)

Did anyone do the beta upgraded box? It doesn't tell me which 2 are my full size products! It looks like every month the upgraded have all received the same full size products.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (May 11, 2015)

Well, I think I have officially broken up with birchbox for the last time. I did not pick a sample this month and remained spoiler free until the 10th. My box loaded and I don't feel, in my personal opinion, it's even worth the $5 after review points. I am getting:

La Fresh makeup remover wipe

Number 4 styling spray

Dr. Jart BB night cream

Coastal scents palette

Aruba aloe foot cream

The only thing I have any interest in is the Dr. Jart, but their samples are so small I probably won't even be able to cover my face one time. Humph. So long birchbox.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (May 11, 2015)

Cuse Chick said:


> Did anyone do the beta upgraded box? It doesn't tell me which 2 are my full size products! It looks like every month the upgraded have all received the same full size products.


YES, I'm getting 2 Upgrade boxes and 1 regular random box curated by the cupcake lady. I don't ever pick samples and usually I get things I like extremely well anyway.

Birchbox is NOT sending me the PYS emails!! I don't know why but it's not making me happy. Is it because you can't pick a sample with the Upgrade box? My $10 box is a sub. renewal. I'm lost. LOL.


----------



## Cuse Chick (May 11, 2015)

GirlyGirlie said:


> YES, I'm getting 2 Upgrade boxes and 1 regular random box curated by the cupcake lady. I don't ever pick samples and usually I get things I like extremely well anyway.
> 
> Birchbox is NOT sending me the PYS emails!! I don't know why but it's not making me happy. Is it because you can't pick a sample with the Upgrade box? My $10 box is a sub. renewal. I'm lost. LOL.



What are the 2 full size products this month? I'm dieing to know!!!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (May 11, 2015)

Cuse Chick said:


> What are the 2 full size products this month? I'm dieing to know!!!


I read on MSA but cannot confirm that it's the mascara and ONE full sized eye shadow from the Cargo palette of colors. However, another person said it's the Laura Mercier lip and a single sized Cargo eye shadow.

The eye shadow single, if it is one of the premium items, certainly doesn't meet the price range they said we would get. Cargo shadows are really inexpensive. ( I remember them from Little Black Bag years- I like Cargo blush but the eye shadows tend to be very muddy with little pigmentation, cheap in price and quality IOW).


----------



## CaWo (May 11, 2015)

I upgraded to beta as well and these are the items I am getting:

*[SIZE=10pt]Cynthia Rowley Beauty Liquid Linerhttps://www.birchbox.com/shop/cynthia-rowley-liquid-eyeliner[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=10pt]Naobay Oxygenating Cream Moisturizerhttps://www.birchbox.com/shop/naobay-oxygenating-moisturizing-cream[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=10pt]Smashbox Cosmetics Photo Finish Primer Water[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=10pt]Macadamia Professional™ Nourishing Moisture Oil Treatment[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt]Cargo Summer in the City Eye Shadow Palettehttps://www.birchbox.com/shop/cargo-summer-in-the-city-eye-shadow-palette[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=10pt]Prescriptives False Eyelashes Plush Mascarahttps://www.birchbox.com/shop/prescriptives-false-eyelashes-plush-mascara[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=10pt]English Laundry Notting Hill Femme Eau de Parfum - 3.4 oz.https://www.birchbox.com/shop/english-laundry-notting-hill-femme-eau-de-parfum-3-4[/SIZE]*


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 11, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Sorry to post this in multiple places, but it's such a good code!
> 
> Use coupon code BLEND by May 15th to get this free Beauty Blender Sponge and Cleanser ($26 Value) free with your first Birchbox!


Does this have to be for a "new" account or can I just add another sub using my same email address?  Thanks.


----------



## artlover613 (May 11, 2015)

Loving my box this month. Excited to finally get a new perfume - Desert Blush by Raw Spirit. And I've been wanting to try Living Proof. I didn't love it, but my curiosity is quelled. I think I will like the Marcelle Hydra-C. I love the cards with the box. I don't think anyone has mentioned the Domino Magazine store's 15%discount. There is a 20% off code on Domino Magazine's shopping website if you spend $100 as well. I think the card is cute and the recipe from the Cupcakes and Cashmere book is a nice touch.


----------



## Noel Snow (May 11, 2015)

I cancelled and resubbed on my second account using the BLEND code. It said it was applied. I wonder if it will come in next month's box or travel on it's own. Come to me little blender. I need you in my life.


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 11, 2015)

So, I have 1 month left (June) on a 12 month sub.  If I cancel it and re-sub using the BLEND code will I then get 2 June boxes?  Or 1 in July and 1 in June?  Or will I just get 1 box from the new sub even though I still have 1 month remaining on the one I am canceling and NOT get the last 1 of my 12 mo sub?  Sorry, I just don't want to blow this!  Experts, please lead me to the light! *LOL*  Thank you !!!!!!!  :blush2:


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 11, 2015)

Well no sign of my BS box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I'll give it till Wednesday which is the day my tracking says it will be delivered.

As far as my missing PYS, birchbox said they are going to send me the sea salt spray separately, but last month my eyeshadow palette was busted and they said they'd send another one out to me, but later they said they ran out and gave me 50 points.


----------



## cpl100 (May 12, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I cancelled and resubbed on my second account using the BLEND code. It said it was applied. I wonder if it will come in next month's box or travel on it's own. Come to me little blender. I need you in my life.


Were you charged tax?  My order for a monthly sub adds tax.  I don't recall this in the past.  Thanks.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (May 12, 2015)

there is one review of the cargo palette on birchbox and it doesnt say she purchased it and she says quote "Perfect neutral palette for the summer. Long lasting and great colors" that would be great if we got the whole palette and i wish she was more specific on what she got lol


----------



## Noel Snow (May 12, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> Were you charged tax?  My order for a monthly sub adds tax.  I don't recall this in the past.  Thanks.


I am always charged tax because I live in NY.  For a while subs got to do whatever they wanted but I believe this has changed recently.


----------



## biancardi (May 12, 2015)

if I cancel my sub and then resub, I won't get a duplicate BB this month, correct?


----------



## Noel Snow (May 12, 2015)

biancardi said:


> if I cancel my sub and then resub, I won't get a duplicate BB this month, correct?


I do this all the time. If account A received a box for May it can never get another May box. 

Girlnamed Pete's  question about a yearly sub has me stumped.


----------



## Kristen Michelle Flaherty (May 12, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> Were you charged tax? My order for a monthly sub adds tax. I don't recall this in the past. Thanks.


I received an email a little while back about them starting to charge tax in California now. If that's where you are, that may be why.


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 12, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I do this all the time. If account A received a box for May it can never get another May box.
> 
> Girlnamed Pete's  question about a yearly sub has me stumped.


Haha!  Yep, see!  It's a conundrum!  SOMEONE'S gotta know. ;-)


----------



## Shayleemeadows (May 12, 2015)

I wish birchbox would give out more beauty tools like brushes. I will use it all except the styling spray. I like the mini shadow palettes for my to go makeup bag. The foot creme will be nice in my pool bag. Makeup wipes are handy now especially since I just ran out. I like dr. Jart and I love night cremes so that's a win. I just wish it were bigger than my pinky but hey at least no foil packets! But really, this isn't worth $10 and I would definitely not pick it up in the store for $10. Disappointing month.


----------



## Geek2 (May 12, 2015)

My box is still in route. Feels like forever. I've held off on checking cheats or my account. I want to be surprised but it's getting harder since my box is taking so long to get here.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 12, 2015)

Just tried to use BLEND and it's not working!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (May 12, 2015)

Shayleemeadows said:


> I wish birchbox would give out more beauty tools like brushes. I will use it all except the styling spray. I like the mini shadow palettes for my to go makeup bag. The foot creme will be nice in my pool bag. Makeup wipes are handy now especially since I just ran out. I like dr. Jart and I love night cremes so that's a win. I just wish it were bigger than my pinky but hey at least no foil packets! But really, this isn't worth $10 and I would definitely not pick it up in the store for $10. Disappointing month.


Box twin - actually happy with my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jmaddensgirl (May 12, 2015)

Newbie sub this month.

In my box I am getting (according to the website)

Yu-Be Moisturizing Cream

Number 4 Super Comb Prep and Protect

Marcelle Clay Mask

Dr. Jart+ Premium Beauty Balm Shade #2

Coastal Scents Revealed 3 Palette

I then subbed for a second box (dfferent account) because I got a promo code for half off the first box (BB50FF) and it says it is sending me the exact same box as my other one. A bit bummed about that.


----------



## Toby Burke (May 13, 2015)

For the first time, all of my boxes (ACE, Giftsub, and Referral Sub) arrived on the same day - a great mail day at my house  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Toby Burke (May 13, 2015)

jmaddensgirl said:


> Newbie sub this month.
> 
> In my box I am getting (according to the website)
> 
> ...


This happened to me last month - the first month of my Referral Sub  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Luckily, it was all products I could use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EricaD (May 13, 2015)

Here's my box - sorry for the terrible lighting. I don't love it but I don't hate it. I'll use the Marcelle; it feels very similar to the gel moisturizer I use. The lipstick is hot pink in the tube, but it's supposed to be sheer, so it might be really pretty on. I just don't know if I should swap it or try it on and risk being stuck with it if I hate it.


----------



## Noel Snow (May 13, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Just tried to use BLEND and it's not working!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Two people on the promo code thread said the same thing. I think they might have limited it to first 100 people  or something.


----------



## biancardi (May 13, 2015)

my may box came quicker than most times and of course, the box is a total waste of space for me.  Uggghhhh....I feel back for the curator of this box, because it is so sad.


----------



## LadyGordon (May 13, 2015)

biancardi said:


> my may box came quicker than most times and of course, the box is a total waste of space for me.  Uggghhhh....I feel back for the curator of this box, because it is so sad.


So sorry to hear your box was a total miss. I went with the curated box this month, as I've hated every box I've received that I left up to chance and was about to cancel. I love the Well people mascara and but the rest was just ox. It was better than any of the other boxes I've had through Birchbox however, so I've had some sad boxes. Don't know why I've had such horrible luck. Hope next month is better for us both....well if I don't end up canceling lol.


----------



## kkkkkelly (May 13, 2015)

Is there a swap thread up for May yet? (I have ModelCo party proof lipstick in dusk til dawn and want it to go to a loving home!)


----------



## Geek2 (May 13, 2015)

Just opened the thread for May swaps.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/136949-may-2015-birchbox-swaps/


----------



## Queennie (May 13, 2015)

Did not even know they were sampling the Smashbox Primer Water until I saw EricaD's post, now I really want that!

Got my box a couple of days ago, got to try out some things.

Juara - Candlenut Body Cream

- Love the smell of this! Reminds me of a mix of sugar cookies, flowers, and clean air. I know that maybe sounds like the most mixed up pairings for a smell, but it is so nice! The smell stays on for awhile too.

- Goes into the skin really smoothly, hydrates pretty good, but not the best thing I have tried out.

- Sample size, pretty good. Not too much for a body cream though.

Benefit - Lollibalm

- Always have been a big fan of Benefit, never tried their balms so I was so happy to get this!

- Sheer wash of purple, so this is perfect for me since I always want to try bold colors, but too afraid.

- It has a great amount of moisture, but I seem to need to put it on again after about half an hour (About a little bit more time then say a Baby Lips for me) so that my lips feel good again.

- There is a strong rose-scent to it, which I like sugar smells better, but it is not that bad.

- Sample size, pretty good! Thought it would be around the same size of the Fakeup I have had, which came in similar packaging and came with such little packaging, but this one is better! Since it is so creamy though, I feel like the product will go away fast.

PARLOR - Moisturizing Sea Salt Spray

- I have pretty curly hair if I let my hair dry naturally, so sea salt sprays do not do too much to my hair.

- This does feel more moisturizing for my hair then a normal sea salt spray, so that is pretty nice! Does not leave it feeling crispy or tacky at all.

- This smells amazing! Just like a tropical beach vacation!

- Sample size, pretty nice as well! I can get lots of use out of this one.

Harvey Prince - Sincerely

- Smells sweet, spicy, but light at the same time. Not my favorite thing in the world, but this type of smell would be something I wear when going into the fall.

- Sample size, it is a spray bottle which I like, and also comes with a cute cap on top!

Dr. Jart+ - Ceramidin Day Tint

- I got the ceramidin cream before, and still use the sample on small spots of dryness, love it! So I was happy to be getting this one.

- Not as moisturizing as the other sample I have, but is nice and lightweight for daytime use.

- Coverage wise, not so much at all.

- Like the SPF in it.

- Color would not suit everyone at all. It has a rather golden undertone, and the color I would say is a light/medium color. This would not work for me in the winter, but now that summer is almost here, this will be great!

- Sample size, pretty good, but still a little bit small for me to try it out for a couple of days.

Really love this BB this month, really surprised how I liked all of the samples so much!


----------



## Alicia Bishop (May 14, 2015)

Has anyone recieced their upgraded box yet? I would love to know for sure which two products are full sizes! I've read so many possibilities but, I really don't think they would send us a full Cargo eyeshadow palette or a Smasbox primer, that would be awesome though! Ithink it will be the Laura Mercier lipstick and the Prescriptives mascara. I'm literally obsessed with mascara so I'm excited to try it but we just recieced one last month, I haven't seen anyone who doesn't get an upgrade receive either of those this month in samples and everything else I have, and usually that's how it works.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 14, 2015)

Blah my BS box drama continues....this really IS becoming a BS box and not a beauty solution, either.

Was supposed to get the box Saturday, tracking said it was undeliverable at addressed, it had a expected delivery day of yesterday but it didn't show up. Made my way to the PO this morning and had to wait behind some retiree who's got all the time in the world to shoot the sh*t with the employees (dude just GO!). Anyway supervisor says "oh yeah the carrier on your route showed me a box yesterday, said they were going to leave you a note" No note left. Supervisor said well maybe they'll deliver it today, took my number said she'd call me (they never call me) SIGH! Then she says "if it doesn't arrive today it's on it's way back to the sender."

Blahhhhhh.

I sent a note to Birchbox, maybe they can just send out a replacement. Just stinks to have to wait, again.


----------



## Geek2 (May 14, 2015)

That's a real bummer for you, having to deal with that. My box is still in route. It's really taking forever. I usually get mine late but this feels even later usual unless I'm imagining.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 14, 2015)

Are box pages not loading for anyone else? I also can't log into the app on my phone.


----------



## jenacate (May 14, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Are box pages not loading for anyone else? I also can't log into the app on my phone.


Im able to log into my account that's not active but not my active one. And on the regular browser I can get my account open but can't see my box. I'm guessing they are just having it issues


----------



## sam4425 (May 14, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Made my way to the PO this morning and had to wait behind some retiree who's got all the time in the world to shoot the sh*t with the employees (dude just GO!).


Busted out laughing.  This happens all the time in my neck of the woods, but includes grocery store at 7:00 a.m. on the way to work.


----------



## cpl100 (May 14, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Are box pages not loading for anyone else? I also can't log into the app on my phone.


One account I can see my box (curated box which arrived first).  The other one I can log in but my box doesn't show.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (May 14, 2015)

Woke up to my many emails from makeuptalk, had to lol at one in this thread. Why do people think it's ok to pop in and hawk products from a personal sales page?? Drives me crazy, I don't want your weird mascara!


----------



## jenacate (May 14, 2015)

I got my box today and sadly my eyeshadow quad is broken. I probably won't even email bb because I have plenty of shadows. I've never gotten anything broken in almost two years of subs.

I love the dry shampoo but I love all things amika so that's no surprise.

Juice cc is great coverage but the smell is not nice.

Not soap is smaller than my other samples but at least it's a scent I don't have.


----------



## jenacate (May 14, 2015)

jenacate said:


> I got my box today and sadly my eyeshadow quad is broken. I probably won't even email bb because I have plenty of shadows. I've never gotten anything broken in almost two years of subs.
> 
> I love the dry shampoo but I love all things amika so that's no surprise.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sun8shin3 (May 14, 2015)

it is my first month doing the $30 beta.  I thought they were sending the cargo eyeshadow palette, that is what it showed and some people did receive it I think.  What I received was a broken cargo single.  The color is pretty, but BB rep said it retails for $26.  On the cargo website it is $16.  Also got a Jouer lip gloss in a color that I can't wear.  So that will be going up on the trade boards.  Not sure if I'll stick with the beta or not.  I am leaning toward not. I can spend $20 on my own and pick out my own makeup.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (May 14, 2015)

yep gonna cancel my beta. there is no reason to keep it in my opinion. and I saw on Fb that the single cargo shadow wasn't even in the palette? wonder if that's true. I'm done


----------



## Cuse Chick (May 14, 2015)

I just sent birchbox an email regarding my beta upgrade. The full size products were cargo eyeshadow in Yukon and Laura mercier weightless lip color. My lip color was mod not even sold on the website. The eyeshadow is listed as part of palette of 12 shadows. The cargo single retails for $16 but birchbox is using the palette price of $34


----------



## Cuse Chick (May 14, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> yep gonna cancel my beta. there is no reason to keep it in my opinion. and I saw on Fb that the single cargo shadow wasn't even in the palette? wonder if that's true. I'm done


It's not! On the card it says it's from palette of 12 shadows


----------



## AnjB (May 14, 2015)

Cuse Chick said:


> I just sent birchbox an email regarding my beta upgrade. The full size products were cargo eyeshadow in Yukon and Laura mercier weightless lip color. My lip color was mod not even sold on the website. The eyeshadow is listed as part of palette of 12 shadows. The cargo single retails for $16 but birchbox is using the palette price of $34


Please let us know what they respond with. I am very disappointed. I posted on their Facebook page, but they dare not comment.


----------



## Geek2 (May 14, 2015)

Cuse Chick said:


> I just sent birchbox an email regarding my beta upgrade. The full size products were cargo eyeshadow in Yukon and Laura mercier weightless lip color. My lip color was mod not even sold on the website. The eyeshadow is listed as part of palette of 12 shadows. The cargo single retails for $16 but birchbox is using the palette price of $34


My box came today and I got the same upgrades. When I opened the eye shadow it crumbled and fell out of the pan. Also the same thing with the lipstick. When I opened it, the lipstick flew out of the container. It was really weird. I've never had this happened before. The Mod color is not a color I would wear. The eye shadow color is pretty though. I put the part of the shadow that didn't break back in the pan and will try the shade later.


----------



## Cuse Chick (May 14, 2015)

Reija said:


> My box came today and I got the same upgrades. When I opened the eye shadow it crumbled and fell out of the pan. Also the same thing with the lipstick. When I opened it, the lipstick flew out of the container. It was really weird. I've never had this happened before. The Mod color is not a color I would wear. The eye shadow color is pretty though. I put the part of the shadow that didn't break back in the pan and will try the shade later.


My lip was twisted in tube. Yeah not a color for me either.


----------



## Queennie (May 14, 2015)

Sun8shin3 said:


> it is my first month doing the $30 beta.  I thought they were sending the cargo eyeshadow palette, that is what it showed and some people did receive it I think.  What I received was a broken cargo single.  The color is pretty, but BB rep said it retails for $26.  On the cargo website it is $16.  Also got a Jouer lip gloss in a color that I can't wear.  So that will be going up on the trade boards.  Not sure if I'll stick with the beta or not.  I am leaning toward not. I can spend $20 on my own and pick out my own makeup.


How were you able to do the beta? I have been trying to get it for months, you are the first person I have heard of who just got it, please tell!


----------



## Noel Snow (May 14, 2015)

Queennie said:


> How were you able to do the beta? I have been trying to get it for months, you are the first person I have heard of who just got it, please tell!


This is another thing that bugs me. I have two subs. One I started last September and the second in December. Both were given the option for the upgrade. Every time I cancel and resub with a code it asks if I would like to upgrade.  Meanwhile I keep seeing people who have newer subs basically being told sorry you can't sit with us. I think this was a flop anyway. They should create more kinds of limited edition boxes.


----------



## jenacate (May 14, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> This is another thing that bugs me. I have two subs. One I started last September and the second in December. Both were given the option for the upgrade. Every time I cancel and resub with a code it asks if I would like to upgrade. Meanwhile I keep seeing people who have newer subs basically being told sorry you can't sit with us. I think this was a flop anyway. They should create more kinds of limited edition boxes.


When I signed my mom up last month she was given the option and I was too when I turned my gift sub into a regular one. I think it's jsut completely random but a waste of money to me. I too would love more limited edition boxes in all price ranges.


----------



## somedaysunday (May 14, 2015)

I know this isn't a huge deal...but my box didn't come with the card describing the contents. Just one that says We hope you love your box. Learn more about your samples....at birchbox . . com. Is this a new thing, not having cards?


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 14, 2015)

Well well well my BS box showed up today!

And there is absolutely nothing wrong with the address label. Ugh!

Well whatever, it's here. Oddly there was no pillow pack, all my samples just rolled around in the box. No matter, just gals to have the box.

I need to let BB know not to bother with a replacement.


----------



## jmaddensgirl (May 15, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> This is another thing that bugs me. I have two subs. One I started last September and the second in December. Both were given the option for the upgrade. Every time I cancel and resub with a code it asks if I would like to upgrade. Meanwhile I keep seeing people who have newer subs basically being told sorry you can't sit with us. I think this was a flop anyway. They should create more kinds of limited edition boxes.


Everytime I log in (brand new sub) it asks me if I want to upgrade. I wonder how they choose who gets it.


----------



## Saiza (May 15, 2015)

I was supposed to get my Birchbox yesterday and it says it's been delivered on the tracking email, but I don't have it at all. I'm so sad, I was soooo looking forward to my box this month, I was actually get good samples. I emailed them and haven't heard back yet. I hope they send out a replacement with the same exact samples I'm supposed to get. So far I haven't liked my Ipsy, Glossybox or Boxycharm this month, been really looking forward to my Birchbox.


----------



## BreZblue (May 15, 2015)

So I got my birchbox today..

-The number 4 prep and protect doesn't smell very good

-The juice beauty cc cream really doesn't smell good

-I really don't like the dry down smell of harvey prince sincerely

-the coastal scents eyeshadows are pretty

-the naobay is fine

I reactivated my second account to get the beautyblender, then found out today that I am getting the exact same box...sigh


----------



## aihutch (May 15, 2015)

Received one of my boxes (for some other reason the other was delayed and will come sometime next week) and it doesn't match what they originally listed; feel new box is lower in value. This box is on the beta account with my preferences more detailed:

1. Marcelle Clay Mask - too many irritants in this product for me, giving away.

2. Number 4 Prep &amp; Protect - don't know how many times I can say no hair products, giving away.

3. Naobay Oxygenating Cream - my PYS.

4. Harvey Prince Yogini - same goes for perfume, don't want, giving away.

5. Coastal Scents Revealed 3 - was happy to see this, but saw it's made in China, tossing.

I've tried Birchbox for 4 months and noticed I don't keep the majority of the items in the box. I'm going to cash in my points on this account and cancel. I don't understand the point of the profile if they aren't going to follow it.


----------



## IMDawnP (May 15, 2015)

jmaddensgirl said:


> Everytime I log in (brand new sub) it asks me if I want to upgrade. I wonder how they choose who gets it.


According to Birchbox any month to month sub can be upgraded but you cannot do it if you purchased a yearly (which I have thus am not able to upgrade).


----------



## emily382 (May 16, 2015)

somedaysunday said:


> I know this isn't a huge deal...but my box didn't come with the card describing the contents. Just one that says We hope you love your box. Learn more about your samples....at birchbox . . com. Is this a new thing, not having cards?


One of my boxes came with a card like that too. And one of my samples according to the web site (the W3LL PEOPLE mascara) was replaced with a Coastal Scents sample. So I wonder if they put that card in when they run out of what your original card said you were getting! If that makes sense...


----------



## Jay.Aitch.Gee (May 16, 2015)

BreZblue said:


> So I got my birchbox today..
> 
> -The number 4 prep and protect doesn't smell very good
> 
> ...


I received the same box on one of my two accounts - I think this was my most disappointing box in a year and a half. The Naobay was the only thing in it I remotely liked. The eye shadows were pretty, but cheap quality - they lasted 4 hours tops (with Smashbox eye primer) before creasing and fading. 

The Harvey Prince Sincerely is one of the most aggressively headache-inducing perfumes I've tried. Seriously. One spritz and I smell like a grandma trying to hide the fact she just put away the better part of a fifth of whiskey.


----------



## BreZblue (May 16, 2015)

Jay.Aitch.Gee said:


> The Harvey Prince Sincerely is one of the most aggressively headache-inducing perfumes I've tried. Seriously. One spritz and I smell like a grandma trying to hide the fact she just put away the better part of a fifth of whiskey.


Perfect description


----------



## Meeesha (May 16, 2015)

Still no box page update, still no clicky truck.  I'm an Ace and have never had it take this long.  I sent a message and they sent me the usual canned response.  So annoyed...


----------



## TXSlainte (May 16, 2015)

I got 2 boxes today. One was perfectly assembled, and the other had no pillow pack, no info card, and the tissue paper wasn't even folded, just kind of crunched in there. I wouldn't be impressed at all if I was a new subscriber.


----------



## Cuse Chick (May 18, 2015)

Here is what birchbox had to say.

Hi Cynthia,
Thanks so much for taking the time to write in with such thoughtful feedback!
The Birchbox Women’s $30 Subscription is a brand new offering, and we are so appreciative that you have shared your thoughts with us. Please know that I will be passing your message along to the team here to take into consideration for updates to this program.
I am so sorry that you did not receive a shade of the Laura Mercier Rouge Nouveau Weightless Lip Color that we carry. That is certainly not in line with our standard of service, and I will be passing that along immediately!
The Yukon Cargo Eyeshadow that you received is accurate, however, your Box Preview does not accurately reflect that. Rest assured, you were not supposed to receive the Cargo Summer in the City Eye Shadow Palette and I apologize for the confusion and for any disappointment.
I do understand your concerns with the pricing of the items you received this month. On behalf of the trouble, I have added 100 points into your account. This is good for $10 in our shop (removed link)
Again, thank you so much for being in touch with us, and please don’t hesitate to let me know if I can assist with anything else from here! I'm happy to help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Have a great day!
Best,
Maura
Discovery Specialist


----------



## Noel Snow (May 18, 2015)

My amika dry shampoo had some sort of incontinence problem yesterday. Like an over-excited puppy, it emptied itself on my vanity. I might have put the cap on crooked or something.  Thought others should know in case they carry theirs in a gym bag/ purse/suitcase.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 18, 2015)

TXSlainte said:


> I got 2 boxes today. One was perfectly assembled, and the other had no pillow pack, no info card, and the tissue paper wasn't even folded, just kind of crunched in there. I wouldn't be impressed at all if I was a new subscriber.


I got two boxes this month with no pillow packs.  I didn't really see the value of them at first but they kinda prevent the samples from rolling all over the box and possibly leaking.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (May 19, 2015)

Reija said:


> My box came today and I got the same upgrades. When I opened the eye shadow it crumbled and fell out of the pan. Also the same thing with the lipstick. When I opened it, the lipstick flew out of the container. It was really weird. I've never had this happened before. The Mod color is not a color I would wear. The eye shadow color is pretty though. I put the part of the shadow that didn't break back in the pan and will try the shade later.


My cargo eyeshadow was smashed too.   It wasn't in a pillow pack or anything - just rattling around in  the box loose. I am going to try to do the rubbing alcohol thing to fix it.


----------



## Sun8shin3 (May 19, 2015)

Queennie said:


> How were you able to do the beta? I have been trying to get it for months, you are the first person I have heard of who just got it, please tell!



Hi Queenie, 

I have a link for it on the Birchbox website: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/subscription/feature hope this works for you.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jmaddensgirl (May 19, 2015)

My box for May finally arrived.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 20, 2015)

I gifted myself a subscription this month and box has not shown up yet. I'm also waiting on my HP Sea salt spray replacement, which should arrive today (I hope) and a BS box replacement which hasn't moved from the shipping facility in TN either.

I'm not having a winning Birchbox month.


----------



## Kyleyz (May 20, 2015)

jmaddensgirl said:


> My box for May finally arrived.


I got that exact box!  What did you think?  It is my first (and last) Birchbox.  The samples are so, so,so tiny.  And the Dr. Jart was medium/deep and I am pretty sure I indicated I am fair on the profile.  I have tired Yu-be for free before.  I only paid $5 for the box and am pretty disappointed.  I would have flipped if I would have paid full price.


----------



## Saiza (May 21, 2015)

Meeesha said:


> Still no box page update, still no clicky truck.  I'm an Ace and have never had it take this long.  I sent a message and they sent me the usual canned response.  So annoyed...


My box was "delivered" last Thursday I contacted Birchbox since I never received it and they said they'd send out a replacement. Meanwhile yesterday I got a mystery Birchbox in the mail with samples I've received a few times before, I was mad. This was the first month I didn't pick a sample and let BB pick for me. The samples I was supposed to get I was looking forward to, instead I  got a box of crap. I emailed BB again, and she didn't know what the box was and it wasn't the BB I was supposed to get. My replacement just mailed out yesterday, so it's not even the replacement box. It seems they had a lot of things going wrong in their shipping dept this month or something. 

PS-I'm _still_ waiting on my Lip Monthly Tracking email that allegedly was sent out a week and 1/2 ago.


----------



## jmaddensgirl (May 26, 2015)

Kyleyz said:


> I got that exact box!  What did you think?  It is my first (and last) Birchbox.  The samples are so, so,so tiny.  And the Dr. Jart was medium/deep and I am pretty sure I indicated I am fair on the profile.  I have tired Yu-be for free before.  I only paid $5 for the box and am pretty disappointed.  I would have flipped if I would have paid full price.


I actually like it. I have fair/medium skin, but the Dr. Jart's worked out well for me. I wasn't impressed with the Yu-Be size or smell.


----------



## Geek2 (May 26, 2015)

I've found that Dr. Jart works for me as well. It looks dark in the package but doesn't show so dark on my fair skin.


----------



## Cluck Gable (May 28, 2015)

jmaddensgirl said:


> I actually like it. I have fair/medium skin, but the Dr. Jart's worked out well for me. I wasn't impressed with the Yu-Be size or smell.


Yeah, the Yu-be smells pretty horrible. It works fine as a moisturizer - nothing special - but that smell! :wacko:


----------

